# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Falcone's

## metro

After reading BDP and Midtowner's plugs for this place in various threads on this site, I decided to check it out. My gf and I ate there last night. The atmosphere is okay, very clean and bright but the decor was a little too much. Definitely looked like an Italian from Brooklyn decorated it. Mafia type memorabilia up everywhere. The pizza was good and priced reasonably. $2.00 a slice on up depending on toppings. They have a fried pizza starting at $3.00 however I did not want to wait 30 minutes or so for it. They also have hot and cold sandwiches and calzones as well as plenty of appetizers and take home treats. They also have a full fledged Italian deli selling Boars Head products. This place is a little pricy for the fare, but not too bad. 

I had a generous slice of pepperoni and one of sausage and my gf had a calzone. The pizza was good, better than most local pizza shops, however as far as NYC pizza goes locally, I'd say Gaetano's in Edmond is far better. It is also a full fledged Italian deli as well selling Boars Head brand. I like Gaetano's concept better too. Her calzone was okay I thought and I think she would agree. Instead of using mozzarella they used ricotta cheese in the middle. We shared a chocolate canoli for dessert and it was pretty good. I'd definitely visit the place again and again although it's not the best in the metro in my opinion. Falcone's or Gaetano's would be welcome to downtown OKC for a future location!!

----------


## metro

ate there again over the weekend. the pizza was even worse, it was all dried out and stale. must have been sitting out a long time. you would have think they would have said something. the service was poor two.

----------


## John

They're opening a location in Norman on Lindsey, btw.

----------


## metro

They need one downtown.

----------


## Midtowner

Metro, I've never plugged falcone's let alone heard of them until you mentioned them just now.

----------


## fromdust

i really like the place. i will have to check out gaetanos as it is closer to me.
i think the decor is awesome. signed screenplays of the godfather and casino; and signed movie posters. too cool i think

----------


## BDP

Yeah, Falcone's is not the best NY pizza I've had, but it's good and certainly better than  Domino's  :Smile:  (actually I haven't had their NY Pizza, I shouldn't say that). Kind of like Queen of Sheeba: not that best Ethiopian I've had, but it's teh only one in the city, so I'll be there.

That'd be cool if Gaetanos went in downtown. I haven't tried it, but if they were downtown I'd have access to two NY pizza places.

----------


## metro

> Metro, I've never plugged falcone's let alone heard of them until you mentioned them just now.


my apologies, not sure why i was thinking you, i know BDP has.

----------


## jbrown84

*Lower Bricktowns gettin some Bada Bing*
Pamela Grady
3/1/2007 

After only being open six months, Falcones Pizzeria & Deli will open a second eatery in Lower Bricktown *at 208 Johnny Bench, the space formerly occupied by Rio Del Fuego and Nothing But Noodles.*
The lease was signed today.

Danny Falcone, owner, will be joined by investors Michael Pugliese, president and CEO of Platt College, and David Doc Cavallaro in leasing the 3,547-square-foot space, *scheduled to open in early May*, from developer Randy Hogan, principal of Stonegate-Hogan.

Well miss the Big 12 playoffs and everything, but will catch it next year, Falcone said.

Falcone opened his first location at 6705 N May Ave. last August and said hes had tremendous success.

Every day, the tables are full, Falcone said. Well turn the tables over two or three times and serve 150 people in an hour and a half.

Falcone, who hails from New York Citys Bronx district, says he and the other New England natives are expanding to Bricktown because Its the place to be.

Thats where Oklahoma Citys jumping now -- right on the canal, he said. They need a real pizza place down there.

The Bricktown location will seat approximately 140 people with the same dcor as the original eatery, but boasts a more scenic view. The menu will consist of the same homemade, Italian originals for which Falcones is known.

Falcone says he makes spicy hot onions he calls Bada-Bing.

We say, Put a little Bada-Bing on that thing, Falcone said in his thick Bronx accent.

Live music will be provided on Fridays and Saturdays.

Pugliese says the desire is to bring high-quality, authentic Italian food downtown.

Its the perfect location -- right outside of the theater, on the canal, next to the Centennial, he said. Itll be the only real Italian food (available in the area). Its all about the quality of the food and the atmosphere.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Sounds great to me!

----------


## Easy180

Great news....Have wanted to try it with all the good reviews it gets on here

----------


## okclee

I love Falcone's!! This is the best news for Lower Bricktown in quite some time.

----------


## fromdust

i was hoping he would locate one somewhere in bricktown. 
off the subject, but if you ever meet him make sure you say hi to his hot wife. yowza.

----------


## SpectralMourning

I definitely wish him luck.  That place sounds really cool and a good fit to a puzzle piece of that anchor.  I look forward to it opening.

----------


## BailJumper

That's so funny, every time the wife and I go to the Bricktown movie theatre and pass that vacant store front we comment how great a good pizzaria would be.

I've only had one bad experience at his other restaurant (pizza slice was kind cold).

I wonder which location he will work out of. He really helped make the experience complete.

Can't wait!

----------


## okclee

I hope he stays open extra late on the fri and sat nights.

----------


## fromdust

> I've only had one bad experience at his other restaurant (pizza slice was kind cold).


yep, thats because that door is pretty much in front of the pizza warmer. i just get them to make me a fresh one. its waaaay better than having it sit there under a warmer.

----------


## metro

saw this, i'm super excited. downtown needed something like this, just wish it was in automobile alley. i'd rather it be a gaetano's (much better but he's not interested in other locations) but I guess beggars can't be choosers. Can't wait until this opens.

----------


## jbrown84

I tried Gaetano's and thought it was good, but we were the only ones in there on a friday night.  So I don't blame him for not opening other locations.

----------


## metro

i agree jbrown , although I'll still admit Gaetano's is way better pizza. I was actually talking about it with my wife tonight ironically, but the guy is one lazy bum, he barely operates the one location he has, usually just sits there watching TV and bosses his waitress around. Falcone's will fill a good niche still.

----------


## jbrown84

When we were there, he was watching 1 vs. 100 and walking on his treadmill (he should do that more), and there was no waitress.

----------


## BDP

Hey, maybe he reads this board. I think we we all in agreement that the location would be great for a pizza place and I think some suggested Falcone's (at least, I'm pretty sure I did). This one will be more convenient for me both from work and from home, so I'm stoked. I hope it works for him.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

Hey I'm from Jersey (as the name implies) and I had been looking for good pizza here in Oklahoma and getting rather disappointed (although I must admit I'm an east coast pizza snoot)...until I found Falcone's!  Out of all the pizza I've had, this has got to be in my top 10. Ok I'll modify that a bit - the white sauce pizza, if ordered fresh (not slices under the lamp) is in the top 3 all time favorite pizzas (slices under the lamp aren't that special, a little dry, but that's expected for lamp pizza).  But everything there is very good (salads, sandwiches, "fried pizza", etc).    On how "authentic" it is, I dunno. Its just really good.

I haven't tried Gaetanos yet however, I still need to make my rounds.  

I'm so glad to hear that he's moving to Bricktown - I just hope that they can do a good job keeping the kiddies under control (I know previous restaurants in that spot have had many problems). We'll see what happens. 

Anybody know anything about his future spot in Norman on Lindsey street? Is that still happening?

----------


## jbrown84

That's quite a compliment, JerzeeGrl.

----------


## ouguy23

I remember seeing a sign saying Falcone's coming soon here in Norman, but it has been removed, and the building is up for sale again. I guess he is going to focus on Bricktown and his other location.

----------


## mwmcl

Best Pizza in OKC... simply heaven on a slice

And the meatball sandwich BadaBing is ridiculous.

----------


## mwmcl

Best Pizza in OKC... simply heaven on a slice

And the meatball sandwich BadaBing is ridiculous.

----------


## metro

I wouldn't say it's the best. But it's good and welcome to Bricktown.

----------


## john60

> I remember seeing a sign saying Falcone's coming soon here in Norman, but it has been removed, and the building is up for sale again. I guess he is going to focus on Bricktown and his other location.


It was on Lindsey, and it would have done very well.  I went into the May location the other day, and I kept thinking about how great it would have done in Norman.  New York Pizza and Pasta on Campus Corner would've been out of business within two months of Falcone's Norman opening.  Oh well...

----------


## TStheThird

The deal in Norman fell through.  They are looking at other locations in the metro and Stillwater.

----------


## Patrick

This is exactly what we need in Bricktown....nice unique, local restaurants.   And this might actually do well, as we don't have a pizza place in Bricktown.

----------


## Watson410

Is Hideaway Pizza not in Bricktown anymore?

----------


## Easy180

Still there Watson, but it's only open when the ballpark is

----------


## okclee

Hideaway needs to remain open year round.

----------


## jbrown84

It's not really ideal when they have no indoor seating.  I don't think you can even order from outside the ballpark when it _is_ open.

----------


## metro

Made in Oklahoma: Falcone's Pizzaria and Deli




•Address: 6705 N May Ave., 208 Johnny Bench Drive. 
•Employees: 12. 

•Key personnel: Danny Falcone, owner. 

•Products: "New York style” pizza, Italian food, deli. 

•Background: Falcone's Pizzaria and Deli is being greeted these days as a much welcome outpost for New Yorkers with a craving for a slice of "real” pizza and a chocolate cream soda. Brooklyn native Moises DeJesus, who moved to Oklahoma City two weeks ago, eagerly exchanges directions to his old home with shop owner Danny Falcone as if the pair both came from a small village of 100 people. Such occasions repeat daily, and a glimpse of the discussions that spark between Falcone and his customers might lead one to think he's been serving pizza at his May Avenue shop for 20 years.

In fact, he only opened his first shop along May Avenue last August. But word of mouth built quickly with both east coast transplants and locals yearning for authentic New York style pizza. Falcone jokes he doesn't even list chocolate cream soda on his menu because it's so foreign to Oklahomans — though mention of the drink instantly caught DeJesus' attention.

Falcone hadn't operated a restaurant in 20 years when he decided to pursue his dreams after working locally in the wholesale clothing business. The restaurant's decor plays up his New York roots, with walls decorated with Yankees memorabilia and autographed gangster movie posters. He has yet to do any advertising.

"Over here, we get a lot of repeat business,” Falcone said, after learning DeJesus was led to the shop by a friend. "Everybody comes back and brings family and friends.”

It was one such customer who approached Falcone earlier this year about opening a second location in Lower Bricktown. Developer Stonegate/Hogan was seeking a new tenant for space vacated by a short-lived Mexican restaurant. Falcone, well aware of Bricktown's continued growth, jumped at the opportunity and is set to open for business May 1.

The new location will feature most of the same menu found at the May Avenue shop, with a decor equally concentrated on tributes to Yankees and wiseguys. But where the May Avenue shop is 1,900 square feet, the Lower Bricktown location is 3,550 square feet.

Falcone's only concern: finding enough employees who make pizza. A recent help wanted ad drew a dozen responses.

"I asked each of them how to make dough,” Falcone said. "And they only knew that they're supposed to start with a pie. What they do here is they work in the chains, they get a pan that already has the dough in it, they add sauce and cheese and put it in the conveyor oven. It comes out on the other end and they call themselves ‘pizza people.'”

Falcone said he has re-educated five employees already to where they are making pizzas the New York way, "flipping them up in the air and everything.”

When Falcone isn't in the kitchen, he's out in the dining area chatting with customers and welcoming newcomers as if they're the latest members in an exclusive club. He plans to split his time between the two restaurants, but he suspects the Lower Bricktown location will be patronized by more out-of-towners hitting downtown during special events.

Even so, Falcone plans to deliver at his new location, and will stay open until 3 a.m. on weekends. He's uncertain how to respond when asked about his flair for chatting up customers.

"It's something that should always be,” Falcone said. "It's not new, but I guess it's something you don't get with these national chains.”

Business Writer Steve Lackmeyer

----------


## Easy180

Will definitely give it a try and I hope it makes it in that spot...Not the most visible location in bricktown unless you are walking by

----------


## BDP

> Not the most visible location in bricktown unless you are walking by


Which is funny, because you would think a place like bricktown would be all about pedestrian access. I think that location has been a casualty of the fact that lower bricktown was designed to draw foot traffic through the parking lot and not down the canal. Earl's does okay because it is betwen the theater and the parking lot, but that Noodle/Fuego/Falcone spot gets hurt because foot traffic bypasses it. Hopefully, the fact that it is a local unique establishment serving accessible food will be the difference for Falcones.

----------


## Easy180

Another thing that hurts it is the distance from the Ford Center/Cox and those who work downtown...Quite a walk to get there and many will have already stopped to eat at the many restaurants closer by and visible from sheridan or reno

----------


## mwmcl

> Another thing that hurts it is the distance from the Ford Center/Cox and those who work downtown...Quite a walk to get there and many will have already stopped to eat at the many restaurants closer by and visible from sheridan or reno


I hear what you're saying.  I work downtown, so I will need to figure out how to take the trolley.  It's doable but a hassle.   Falcone's is worth it.  That place is wise.

----------


## Rocktopper

Better off in Bricktown than in Norman; just ask Al Eschbach's in about a year.

----------


## mwmcl

Al Eschbachs bar is always going to suck until he understands that he needs to serve good food and have at the minimum... average wait staff.

His bar is going to nosedive really soon

----------


## mwmcl

Falcone's is greatness.

You must have gone on a off night.  Call ahead with your order and it'll rock your socks off.

----------


## Easy180

Little thing called advertising might help, but the place has been DEAD the times I have driven or walked by....Doubt it will just magically pick up traffic over time w/o them doing something about it

----------


## djryanla

They're no longer putting one on Lindsey St. in Norman.

The sign came down about a month ago and a 'For Lease' sign went up.

----------


## djryanla

> It was on Lindsey, and it would have done very well.  I went into the May location the other day, and I kept thinking about how great it would have done in Norman.  New York Pizza and Pasta on Campus Corner would've been out of business within two months of Falcone's Norman opening.  Oh well...


Not a chance.  Normanites know and love NY Pizza and it has a great location to campus.

Falcone's would have been far away from campus on Lindsey Street.  Everything that has ever moved into that location has failed horribly.  Even if it did well, it would be too far away from NY Pizza to make any difference.

----------


## metro

yeah, they're focusing on the bricktown location only right now. For more info see the Bricktown section of this site.

----------


## wildmanokc

Falcone's has a one of a kind taste on all its foods. Very unique to this area. Bricktown will do very well. It is very positive for the company. :Congrats:

----------


## jbrown84

We tried this out last Sunday after church and really liked it.  The fast, carry out set up will be great for Bricktown since Sonic is about the only other fast food option.

I ordered a pepperoni pizza so it would be fresher, but the slices didn't look bad.  I thought it was a lot better than Gaetano's, but my dad felt the opposite.

----------


## Martin

we finally made it by the 63rd & may location today... it was great stuff; just like new york style pizza should be.  can't wait for the bricktown location to open up.  -M

----------


## jbrown84

Yeah Gaetano has nothing on Falcone's atmosphere for sure.

fat man on a treadmill watching Deal or No Deal vs. Godfather posters and italian music

----------


## Martin

just as it's been posted, the owner went from table to table and talked with the customers... really friendly guy, it seemed.

i still need to try gaetano's, though. haven't had a chance to make it that way again during lunch. since i've _been_ to gaetano's but showed up before any pizza was made, i can say that the decor is much better at falcone's.

-M

----------


## jbrown84

Falcone wasn't there when we were there, but the service from the employees was great.

----------


## metro

> Yeah Gaetano has nothing on Falcone's atmosphere for sure.
> 
> fat man on a treadmill watching Deal or No Deal vs. Godfather posters and italian music


True, the owner of Falcone's is much more customer-oriented, however I still think Gaetano's pizza is far better and true NYC pizza. Also I like Gaetano's decor just as much or more as Falcone's. Falcone's has the Italian Mafia look going for it while Gaetano's has an Italian Deli feel to it like your in Italy. Both are great compliments to OKC. Can't wait until Falcone's opens in Bricktown.

----------


## jbrown84

Gaetano's just felt like I was in a strip mall to me--because I was.  Falcone's seemed much more quaint hole in the wall place.

----------


## BDP

Just FYI, I noctied Falcone's signage and awning are up at their canal location.

----------


## Martin

just re-reading this... i'll have to totally disagree about gaetano's interior.  last time i went, it didn't really feel like an 'italian deli' to me at all... the place was practically empty.  their deli cases were pretty much empty.  the decor in the place was pretty much non-existant.  there was a friggin' treadmill sitting in the middle of the dining room.  granted, the pizza is great, but the decor is lacking.  -M

----------


## jbrown84

> just re-reading this... i'll have to totally disagree about gaetano's interior.  last time i went, it didn't really feel like an 'italian deli' to me at all... the place was practically empty.  their deli cases were pretty much empty.  the decor in the place was pretty much non-existant.  there was a friggin' treadmill sitting in the middle of the dining room.  granted, the pizza is great, but the decor is lacking.  -M


Agree.  Like I said above, Gaetano was actually on the treadmill watching Deal or No Deal or one of those crap game shows while we ate.

----------


## RealtorJoe

I love the food at Falcone's!!!  Prob my favorite pizza in OK.

----------


## Watson410

Does anyone have any idea when Falcone's is suppose to open? I'm eager to try this pizza everyone's talkin about!

----------


## metro

> Does anyone have any idea when Falcone's is suppose to open? I'm eager to try this pizza everyone's talkin about!


It's elementary my dear Watson  :Congrats:  , from the Oklahoman article at the top of this page:

*Falcone, well aware of Bricktown's continued growth, jumped at the opportunity and is set to open for business May 1.*

 :Numchucks:

----------


## jbrown84

Was there last weekend and it looked really close.  Took some pics.  Will try to get them up tonight.

----------


## okclee

I went to the original Falcones this past weekend and I must say that the pizza is great, but it is not even close to the best thing on his menu. Try the homemade meatballs with either pasta or in the meatball sandwich.  Fantastic. I am glad that I don't live closer to Falcones or I would be packing on the pounds.

----------


## Watson410

Thanks okclee... I'll definitely have to give that a try, as well as the pizza.

----------


## HOT ROD

I hope it opens earlier than May 1, since I will be in the city this weekend.

Where is the other Falcones? Just in case Bricktown isn't open yet, we could still go there (if we have room from the Arts Festival feastivities).  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Where is the other Falcones? Just in case Bricktown isn't open yet, we could still go there (if we have room from the Arts Festival feastivities).


Around 68th & May, West side of the road. You'll see the red, white, and green Italian decor.

----------


## jbrown84

Across from the original Ted's.

----------


## jbrown84



----------


## okclee

Falcones Bricktown is looking great. I am glad to see that he is using a real signage and not like some of the other bricktown merchants. I think that Falcone will do good in that location for many years.

----------


## Easy180

Looking good...That signage will be much more visible than Del Fuegos and Noodles had....Like the pizza by the slice part as I think that will be the majority of their business...Especially for the bar hoppers and lunch crowd

----------


## BDP

> Especially for the bar hoppers


Good point. I wonder how late it will be open... I would think after midnight  on the weekends would be some good business. And since the owner is a New Yorker, he never sleeps...

----------


## ultimatesooner

> Good point. I wonder how late it will be open... I would think after midnight  on the weekends would be some good business. And since the owner is a New Yorker, he never sleeps...



from the article above




> Even so, Falcone plans to deliver at his new location, and will stay open until 3 a.m. on weekends. He's uncertain how to respond when asked about his flair for chatting up customers.

----------


## jbrown84

BTW, anyone know if it's Fal-CONE or Fal-CONAY?

----------


## metro

or FAL-CONEY mwah ah ah ah, put some bada bing on that thing has Fal Cone E says.

----------


## jbrown84

Are you saying that's how he pronounces it?

----------


## CCOKC

Yes, I would like to know the answer to that also.  I guess I could just ask him because I don't think there has been a time that I have been in there when he hasn't talked to me.

----------


## BDP

Yeah, let me know if you find out. As it is right now, my wife and I refer to it as "FALCONE's or FALCONEY's or... whatever, you know what I mean".

----------


## Stinger

My wife and I ate at the N. May location Friday night for the first time after going to the arts festival. Very good stuff. We'll be regulars from now on.

----------


## jbrown84

My instinct was to call it Fal-CONE's, but my dad insisted that it would be pronounced Falco-NAY.

But I'm recalling Batman Begins where Tom Wilkinson played a gangster name Carmine Fal-CONE...

----------


## kevinpate

Well, the nice lass who answered the phone at the 63rd location today pronounced it Fal CONE E's.  I can live with that.

----------


## jbrown84

So like Fal-CONEY?  Like the hot dog?

----------


## kevinpate

> ...  Fal-CONEY?  Like the hot dog?


Yeppers, based on the phone call I made (I haven't been in yet but everything here says I need to correct that) it's pronounced like the hotdawg, very much like metro noted in #53 above.

----------


## Millie

Are they still on track to open tomorrow?

----------


## wildmanokc

it will be opening next weekend around the 9th of May

----------


## CS_Mike

Falcone's will miss out on a lot of business if they aren't able to open before May 4.  With Spiderman 3 opening this weekend, the crowds at Harkins will be massive.  They're in the perfect location to capitalize on that if they could just open in time.

----------


## Watson410

^^^ Not to mention Bedlam baseball this weekend....

----------


## Easy180

> ^^^ Not to mention Bedlam baseball this weekend....


Good point watson...That will cost them thousands in bidness by missing that

----------


## jbrown84

wildman, is it this weekend or the 9th?  Because the 9th is next Wednesday.

----------


## wildmanokc

it will be next week around the 9th. I guess I should introduce myself, my name is John and I am the manager of Falcone's on May. It is my pleasure to be welcomed to the boards.

----------


## okclee

Welcome to Okc-talk john.

----------


## metro

Yeah welcome john, anything you can do to tell Falcone about the HUGE business he will lose if not open by this weekend?

----------


## Karried

I don't know.. if they aren't ready it might be better to wait than have a poor first impression..  critics can be Very critical.

----------


## okclee

Yes, if you are not ready, do not open just to try and make it for the games.

----------


## jbrown84

There will be plenty more big weekends.  It's not like Spider-Man 3 is the only big movie opening this summer, or even this month for that matter.

----------


## Easy180

Spidey and the Bedlam series right next door would be big business....Big difference between a Redhawks crowd and a Bedlam crowd at the Brick

Sure Falcone's won't die because of this, but I would have been busting my hump to have my new restaurant open just a few days earlier with those events going on

----------


## Martin

i agree, but i can see the validity in the conter-point... if falcone's rushes too much to open, then it risks having extra kinks to iron out in it's first few days... the added traffic of this weekend could therefore be translated into even more customers they could potentially leave a bad first impression with. therefore the short-term reward of potential extra profits from one weekend would be outweighed by the potential long-term risks of poor customer first impressions.  if i had a vote, i'd say don't rush too much and open when ready. -M

----------


## jbrown84

Pirates of the Caribbean 3 will be just as big as Spidey--maybe bigger.

----------


## Easy180

> i agree, but i can see the validity in the conter-point... if falcone's rushes too much to open, then it risks having extra kinks to iron out in it's first few days... the added traffic of this weekend could therefore be translated into even more customers they could potentially leave a bad first impression with. therefore the short-term reward of potential extra profits from one weekend would be outweighed by the potential long-term risks of poor customer first impressions.  if i had a vote, i'd say don't rush too much and open when ready. -M


Don't really consider opening 4 days earlier much of a rush mmm unless the pizza ovens aren't coming in until Monday

Just saying that's a lot of repeat business missed by a matter of just 4 or 5 days

Just have to trust me....I work at a bank so I know all about how to run a successful restaurant mmm   :Smiley247:

----------


## SWOKC 4 me

Just my newbie opinion but I do agree that sometimes the best thing is for a business to have a "soft" opening.  

Most businesses do not want to open on their first day and have droves of customers when they have brand new employees, not to mention new equipment.  

I think the key is to open during some slower days to make sure everything is working properly and all employees are comfortable before you get slammed with an overflow of customers.  Having overflow crowds can be hard enough on seasoned employees (as I witnessed during the Big XI basketball tournaments) much less new ones!

----------


## Easy180

> Just my newbie opinion but I do agree that sometimes the best thing is for a business to have a "soft" opening.  
> 
> Most businesses do not want to open on their first day and have droves of customers when they have brand new employees, not to mention new equipment.  
> 
> I think the key is to open during some slower days to make sure everything is working properly and all employees are comfortable before you get slammed with an overflow of customers.  Having overflow crowds can be hard enough on seasoned employees (as I witnessed during the Big XI basketball tournaments) much less new ones!


SW...Get that reasonable common sense crap outta here...Has no place on this forum! 

 :Smiley036:

----------


## BDP

It looks like Falcone's will have ample outdoor seating, which I think is great. It should give it more visability, take advatage of the whole purpose of having a canal and a plaza there, and make for a nice after hours location to soak up some pizza grease and hang out.

----------


## Easy180

> It looks like Falcone's will have ample outdoor seating, which I think is great. It should give it more visability, take advatage of the whole purpose of having a canal and a plaza there, and make for a nice after hours location to soak up some pizza grease and hang out.


It's probably better to have the drunks eat outside anyway...Less time spent inside the better

----------


## jbrown84

I always wondered why the previous occupants of that space didn't use the patio directly south overlooking the canal for outdoor seating.  I guess it didn't fit their formats, but it will be good to see more people eating outside.  It's great to walk by Earls on weekends when the inside is packed out and all the outside tables are full of people.

----------


## Millie

I agree-that's a perfect spot for patio dining.  I think that all the restaurants in Bricktown (at least new ones coming in) should try to find a way to offer some kind of outdoor seating.  The outside seating/view of the canal is certainly what enticed us to go to Othello's last time.

----------


## kevinpate

I just hope they don't end up attracting a lot of the young ones from the theater, well, not so much the young ones as the folk, young and not alike, who couldn't find a trash can without extreme assistance.

----------


## SWOKC 4 me

> I agree-that's a perfect spot for patio dining.  I think that all the restaurants in Bricktown (at least new ones coming in) should try to find a way to offer some kind of outdoor seating.  The outside seating/view of the canal is certainly what enticed us to go to Othello's last time.


I absolutely agree... Not to change the direction of this thread, but I HATE it when I walk by Chelino's and their outdoor seating is closed.  Not only closed, but it looks trashy with tables and chairs stacked up and shoved off to the side.  We ate there last weekend and asked for outdoor seating (it was a *nice* day).  The receptionist said the outdoor seating was closed.  I voiced my discontent, she just said "sorry."

I really want to see more restaurants take advantage of outdoor seating, I also would like to see better service from those restaurants when I dine outside.

Now back to the topic at hand....  I have never eaten at Falcone's but I walked by there yesterday and saw t-shirts stacked on some tables (looks like they are getting ready to open!).  After how everyone on this forum has talked it up I am really excited about trying it in the next couple of weeks!

----------


## okclee

Falcone's set to open on Friday May 11 at 11:00 am.

----------


## johnnyboyokc

JUst like gaslamp in san diego or the old new orleans.....you can sit in or out and feel comfort.........you are on the right track/  try nonnas patio cafe and try the chicken salad sandwhich.........wonderful , however that makes bricktown on the right track,   something different............

----------


## johnnyboyokc

But i also heard Falcones was great.........we need a pizza place in BT....sit down wise ....pep from hideaway at the baseball game doesnt count ...Chuck...e....cheese i mean does not exist.....................If my wife lets me off a diet i will try falcones.........however they beat hideaway to the punch of a sit down restaurant, but there is always room for successful businessmen in bricktown OKC...

----------


## lkberry1

Falcone's opening Bricktown location Friday the 11th at 11am.  Normal hours will be Sun-Thurs til Midnight and Fri-Sat til 3am.  I believe Danny is planning to stay open just til midnight on the 11th tho since it's the first night...just to see how things go.

There will be live music tomorrow night and every weekend.  Most likely Italian style music, like he has on satellite at the North May location.

----------


## wildmanokc

Rock n Roll lets go... :Congrats:

----------


## wildmanokc

:Welcome55:      I want to envite everyone down for the opening of Falcone's at 208 Johnny Bench Dr. . Come and enjoy some pizza, pasta or one of our "best sandwich's in town".  Come eat like a real italian.     :Welcome55:

----------


## wildmanokc

:Welcome55:  I want to invite everyone down to 208 Johnny Bench Dr. to the opening of our Bricktown location. Come eat like a real Italian.  :Welcome55:

----------


## HFK

I won't make it today, but I'll stop by the next time in Bricktown...  Pizza at Falcone's, and then beer at Tapwerks, and maybe a baseball game.

----------


## jbrown84

I may be stopping by for dinner with a friend who is coming up from Houston to interview for a job.  We will also be touring the Park Harvey.

----------


## okclee

I will be there this evening with guests, so save me a table for 6.

----------


## BDP

I just got back from having lunch there. The place was hopping and the pizza was great. Maybe it was the added attraction of sitting out on the canal while having some authentic NY pizza, but I think it was better than what I'd had at the one on May. I was surprised by how many opted to sit inside on this beautiful day, but it just means the best tables outside were available for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Stinger

Not a deal-breaker, but do you have beer at this location?

----------


## BDP

I can confirm that they do have beer... at least they have the taps. My guess is they'll be serving Oklahoma's finest 3.2.

----------


## soonerguru

Wildman,

I visited your May location the second or third day after you opened it. My wife and I are New York pizza snobs and, unfortunately, the pizza we had was not good. I don't think your pizza cooks were ready for prime time, but the crust was really thick and you apologized for the bad pizza. We were very disappointed as we had been craving some GENUINE New York pizza. 

A friend has promised me that we just caught you on a bad night and I'm giving you one more chance.  :Smile:

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

Can't wait to see the new location! I think we (and by we I mean me and everyone I can drag) will be there next week because a bunch of us just ate at the May location the other day. Plus we are waiting out the kinks (assuming all opening nights don't go smoothly)

Awe come on now, soonerguru...I also suggest you try it again sometime, don't let one bad night scare you away. I too consider myself an east coast pizza snoot, and I've never been disappointed myself, and have certainly never had a bad crust let alone a bad pizza. I eat here at least once a week, and now I don't have to drive as far! Hooray!

If you haven't already taken the hint, this is my absolute fav pizza in the metro and I want Falcone's to do great business, and never go away!  I don't want to have to fly back to Jersey for good pizza, flights are expensive these days.

----------


## SWOKC 4 me

Bada Bing!

I ate at Falcone's for the first time tonight!  It was gooood!  We had the pizza and a Calzone.  It was great and the crust on the pizza is perfect!  I like it!!

They did have live music inside but we ate outside.  I think it will sdo well in this location.

 :Band:

----------


## oklanole

Some co-workers and I had lunch there today.  I may be overstating a little, but the calzone I had was very similar to the ones that I had while in Italy last summer.  I really enjoyed it.

----------


## lkberry1

Beer will be served once the liquor license is obtained.

----------


## BDP

> My wife and I are New York pizza snobs and, unfortunately, the pizza we had was not good. I don't think your pizza cooks were ready for prime time, but the crust was really thick and you apologized for the bad pizza.


My wife and I had the same experience. Trust me, give it another shot. It has gotten better every time I've gone. It now flops over your plate and the crust is the near perfect "fold and eat" thickness (that is, not thick at all).

They also have a meatball parmisagna sandwhich that looks awesome, but I have not been brave enough to try it yet (need more zantac  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Nixon7

Went there last night with my girlfriend.  My only complaint is that the Yankee stuff needs to come down, and Red Sox stuff needs to be added...I know it's NY Pizza, but still...   :Smile:

----------


## Patrick

My wife and I ate at Falcones last night for our anniversary.......

I actually wasn't impressed.  The crust tasted like pre-made crust from the grocery store.  And there was 1 pepperoni...that's right....one....on my slice of pizza.   The service was a bit hectic as well.   Seemed like they had enough employees but there were a lot of people standing around in the back, looking clueless.   But, I'll give them some leeway...it was their grand opening.   

To be honest, I wish we would've eaten at Park Avenue Grill inside the Skirvin instead.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Went there tonight with my wife ... I'll give it a 4 out of 5 rating ...

Pepperoni Pizza: VERY good .. good cheeses, sauce, nice thin crust
Salad: Kinda bland, not zesty enough for me but the lettuce, etc., was fresh and crisp
Spaghetti with some kinda marianara (?) sauce (I don't like meat balls): VERY good ... 1 serving is more than enough for 2 people
Artichoke hearts: Tasty
Stuffed peppers: I didn't try, but my wife liked 'em
Negative: No "plain" iced tea ... had to settle for some sweetened raspberry tea (I'm not fond of sweet tea, but, for sweetened tea, it was ok)

I'll go again. It was a good stop.

----------


## lkberry1

Patrick,
The crust of Falcone's pizza is definitely not store bought.  The dough is made fresh daily and created for each pizza.  Just fyi.

----------


## BailJumper

Well, we took in Spiderman 3 Saturday and then lunch at Falcone's.

While I've enjoyed several meals at Falcone's N. May Ave. location, I was dissapointed with the pizza at their new location.

The crust on my cheese pizza was like cardboard and the rest was room temperature at best.

My wife's pepperoni slice was better; softer crust and the pool of grease was warmer than mine.

The house salad was very gross - it had apparently been made at least an hour previously and the lettuce was soggy.

We will try it again in a month or so after they have gotten the kinks worked out hopefully.

----------


## mwmcl

The pizza by the slice will never taste as good as buying a pie and eating it fresh.

----------


## Patrick

> Patrick,
> The crust of Falcone's pizza is definitely not store bought. The dough is made fresh daily and created for each pizza. Just fyi.


Yeah, I saw them tossing the crust.  I'll give it another try.  

I will say my pizza was loaded with cheese.  I liked that. 

I just wish I would've gotten the spaghetti and meatballs.  I saw that someone else had ordered that and it looked yummy.

----------


## Patrick

> The pizza by the slice will never taste as good as buying a pie and eating it fresh.


Yeah, I noticed that.  The full pizzas on people's tables looked way better than the pizza by the slice that I ordered.  So, maybe next time my wife and I just need to order our own pizza.

----------


## jbrown84

Yeah, when I go I always order a fresh pie.

----------


## Martin

so how much do they charge for a whole pie, anyway? -M

----------


## jbrown84

I believe a large is somewhere around 15 bucks but it's HUGE.

----------


## Martin

cool... figured that was the ballpark, but wanted to make sure.  -M

----------


## metro

My wife and I ate there last night. I would say it was on par with their May location as far as food, decor was a little bland compared to their other location.  I ordered a slice of sausage and a slice of pepperoni and one arancini (rice ball type appetizer) and my wife ordered a pepperoni Calzone. All in all I'd say its pretty good, but I'd have to agree with Doug or Patrick or whomever it was that ate there earlier this week and say the crust was a little hard to be NY style. It needs to be thinner and softer. It was comparable to Little Caesars crust to me. I can back up my claim because I was in NYC this week and ate at the famous Ray's pizzeria and some others. By far Falcone's wasn't close to the original Ray's or other NYC eateries. I will say it is more east coast style than Chicago. I do like the fact that Falcone's uses fresh authentic ingredients, except last night he used the small pepperoni's you can get at Wal-Mart and tasted like it instead of the big authentic ones he has used in the past. The arancini was good, although it had broccoli in it and I wasn't expecting that, I'm not a broccoli fan. My wife's calzone was good as well although on the expensive side given the size of it. All in all we got 2 slices of pizza, 1 arancini, 1 calzone, and two ice waters for $17.00.  I thought the price was high for so little, but not too bad. Quality I'd give a 7 or 8 out of ten. Atmosphere was good, we ate out on the patio because it was a nice night and to encourage more foot traffic outdoors. I'll definitely be visiting this place in the future, at least until the downtown Gaetano's opens in Legacy Summit at Arts Central.

----------


## jbrown84

> I can back up my claim because I was in NYC this week and ate at the famous Ray's pizzeria and some others. By far Falcone's wasn't close to the original Ray's or other NYC eateries.


I went to a Ray's when I was in New York and found it very underwhelming.  Worse than Sbarro.  Falcone's got Ray beat in my book.

----------


## jdsplaypin

There are about 20 places in NYC that call themselves "famous Rays".  None are related.  However, i believe a couple of them are indeed more "original" than others.

----------


## jbrown84

They all had the same logo and signage.

----------


## metro

correct jdsplaypin, there are multiple "Rays" in NYC, but very few actually affiliated. I ate at the original..  In summary, this topic as any other is forever debatable since its a matter of personal preference.

----------


## Martin

went to falcone's bricktown tonight... ordered a 14" pepperoni to go.  after tax and a small tip, it was 17 bucks... no bargain for a one topping pie.  the crew was fast and friendly.  the pizza was fresh and tasty, though i think i would've been happier with the crust's texture had i ordered a larger pizza.  all in all, it was great pizza albeit a little pricey for what i got... it seems as if there's no benefit in price than getting it by-the-slice, which seems kinda weird.  definitely will be going back, though.

if anyone wants me to scan in the menu and post it, lemme know.  -M

----------


## Patrick

It's like 30 bucks for a large with several toppings on it.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> It's like 30 bucks for a large with several toppings on it.


Wow...That's pretty pricey. It should come with a free palm reading or something.

----------


## BailJumper

I noticed at his May location that a large 3-5 topping would cost a hefty amount.

Honestly, for those living/working downtown, the best and cheapest pizza is in the building at Park and Robinson (SE corner - 1st Nat'l Bldg. ?). It's called Italian Express. They have an excellent lunch buffet for about $6. It has salad, 3-4 different kinds of pizza, lasagna, meat balls, different kinds of pasta, etc.

You can also order a large pie to go from $6-$10 that is better than any of the chain pizza places. Best price in town for the money. The place is packed at lunch.

----------


## Easy180

Best bang for the buck downtown is Ricoletto's in the conncourse....Pizza isn't bad at all and they have a great salad bar

I miss working downtown for sure

----------


## metro

Pizza Town is a pretty good deal to at Main and Walker.

----------


## Steve

As a former New Yorker, let me explain Ray's.... there are three major Famous Rays, and then a bunch of knock-offs. The original Ray sold his restaurant to a guy not named Ray. That second "Ray" turned his pizzza place into a huge success and opened multiple locations. The original Ray then got back into the business and opened a new restaurant, with more to follow. Confused so far? Heck, it gets better, because yet another guy who really is named Raymond opened a restaurant as well, and the other two got mad at him and as I recall, it all ended up in court. The first two Rays eventually formed an alliance, trademarking their name and going after all the "fake" Famous Rays.
So, if you ate at Famous Rays in New York, it may or may not have been one of the two Famous Rays.
(Only in New York......)
-Steve

----------


## jbrown84

Hmmm.  What about a location at 8th and 50th or so?

----------


## Steve

I wouldn't know on the locations. It's been several years since I last visited the city, and I haven't lived there in a very long time.

----------


## jbrown84

I'm guessing this was an unofficial one, because it was kind of a hole in the wall and not very good.

----------


## Steve

Could be.

----------


## jbrown84

Ray's Pizza at wikipedia

Ironically of all those locations, the one I went to is the third picture down.

----------


## metro

I agree Steve, the one I was talking about that I ate at last week was at 52nd and 8th, the 3rd one down, the same that jbrown84 ate at. Either way, I still say it's true NYC style pizza and far better than Falcone's which was my original point. Although I do like Falcone's.

----------


## jbrown84

That's crazy we both ate at the same one, metro.  It's not like that one is in a particularly prominent location.

----------


## metro

haha yeah, with our luck it was probably the same day, same time sitting right next to each other.

----------


## jbrown84

I was there Thursday, March 22nd around 7pm.  :Wink:

----------


## bronxwoman

This is from your Bronx neighbor.  I'll stop by as soon as I can. 
In bocca al lupo!

----------


## bronxwoman

I grew up, in Little Italy in the Bronx.  I can tell you, this is the best pizza, you can get!  When I go into the resturant, I feel like, I am back home!

----------


## Easy180

Wife and I took advantage of the awesome weather and ate outside at Falcone's last night...Wasn't super busy, but we did get there after the Redhawks game had started...Just had a slice of pep and some artichoke hearts

Thought it was very good and will definitely return...Can't beat a $20 dinner in Bricktown

----------


## kevinpate

> ... meatball parmisagna sandwhich ... have not been brave enough to try 
> it yet (need more zantac  ).

I'm more of a pepcid fan myself.  After discovering it sits better with me than the other OTC's, those foods I used to enjoy despite the pain are now (more often than not) enjoyed pain free.  It's a small price to pay to not abandon the comfort foods which I've enjoyed throughout my life.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> Ray's Pizza at wikipedia
> 
> Ironically of all those locations, the one I went to is the third picture down.


jbrown, my parent's had their first date at the one you went to!  :Biggrin:

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

I mean, jrbrown AND metro...actually, I need to ask my parents again which one it is for sure, because I think there are several around the block of 52nd and 8th. But it would be cool if that were the exact one! I know it wasn't one in the Village or Little Italy. 

I've been to a Ray's (can't promise which one, not the one my parent's had their first date at, that I know) several times. Its GOOD. Of COURSE its better than Falcone's, but its considered by some to be the best pizza in NYC.  That's why everyone tries to be a Ray's pizza (most if not all unaffiliated). But I still think Falcone's comes closest.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

Falcone's comes closest out here, I mean.  Ok I need to get to work.

----------


## OKCGRL99

I have not been to the location in Bricktown yet (is it even open yet?) but I have May and 63rd and LOVE this place! Being originally from NY (upstate), it was hard to find "real" pizza around here but Falcone's has filled this void. Yes, it is a little pricey, but well worth it.  When you pay $5 for pizza, you get what you pay for and personally Little Caesar's is crap.  A large from Falcone's can easily feed 4 adults as the slices are huge! This place gets a 10 out of 10 from me!

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> I have not been to the location in Bricktown yet (is it even open yet?) but I have May and 63rd and LOVE this place! Being originally from NY (upstate), it was hard to find "real" pizza around here but Falcone's has filled this void. Yes, it is a little pricey, but well worth it.  When you pay $5 for pizza, you get what you pay for and personally Little Caesar's is crap.  A large from Falcone's can easily feed 4 adults as the slices are huge! This place gets a 10 out of 10 from me!


I agree with EVERYTHING you just said! Where in NY are you from (not like I know that much of upstate NY besides Rochester/Syracuse/Ithaca/Genneseo, but maybe I'll be surprised)?  Go to the Bricktown location when you get the chance, its been open for about two weeks now, but they need some more traffic on weekdays (I desperately want them to do very well here, so I'm doing some shameless promoting).

----------


## OKCGRL99

> I agree with EVERYTHING you just said! Where in NY are you from (not like I know that much of upstate NY besides Rochester/Syracuse/Ithaca/Genneseo, but maybe I'll be surprised)?  Go to the Bricktown location when you get the chance, its been open for about two weeks now, but they need some more traffic on weekdays (I desperately want them to do very well here, so I'm doing some shameless promoting).


I'm actually from the Ithaca area.  I will have to get to the Bricktown location - I want them to do well too! Bricktown definitely needs a good pizza joint! Yum...now I want pizza! lol

----------


## drumsncode

It's funny, thanks to this board, I looked up Falcones and found that it was just feet away from the Little Caesars on May that I normally go to.  I'm going to give it a try.  I need some pizza variety.

----------


## jbrown84

> It's funny, thanks to this board, I looked up Falcones and found that it was just feet away from the Little Caesars on May that I normally go to.  I'm going to give it a try.  I need some pizza variety.


Yeah it's like two doors down from Little Caesers and very close to a Mazzio's as well.

The Bricktown location (which I ate at twice last weekend  :Big Grin:  ) seems to be doing well on the weekends.  The cashier Saturday said it had been non-stop all day.  I've never seen the inside packed out, but there is always a line and they are always running out of pizzas.

----------


## John

I've been in the area of the original Falcone's but purposely driven to Bricktown just to give them more business. Gotta love it.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> It's funny, thanks to this board, I looked up Falcones and found that it was just feet away from the Little Caesars on May that I normally go to.  I'm going to give it a try.  I need some pizza variety.


yay drumsncode!  Let me know how it goes (when I get to the Minuteman pizza, if ever back in Tulsa area, I will let you know too).  Just don't think about the price when you order it, and you won't be disappointed.  Its about triple the price of Little Caesars, but its 100 times better!

----------


## drumsncode

> yay drumsncode!  Let me know how it goes (when I get to the Minuteman pizza, if ever back in Tulsa area, I will let you know too).  Just don't think about the price when you order it, and you won't be disappointed.  Its about triple the price of Little Caesars, but its 100 times better!


JerzeeGrl, I think you're the only person from New Jersey that has ever made me laugh!  (The stories I could tell ya about East Coast "hospitality")

In my best Brooklyn accent: "You guys are killin' me here!"  

All this talk about pizza; I'm starving for it, and I'm headed toward the one on May in a few days.

I guess it can't be any pricier than buying a half-tank of gas to drive to Sand Springs and eat at Minuteman, so I'll try and close my eyes when I pay for it.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I just went last Saturday and WOW!!! Great Pizza. So much better than Pizza Hut or Little Ceasers.  I hope they open a Falcones in Edmond. It would give Hideaway a run for it's money!

----------


## PUGalicious

> I just went last Saturday and WOW!!! Great Pizza. So much better than Pizza Hut or Little Ceasers.  I hope they open a Falcones in Edmond. It would give Hideaway a run for it's money!


I agree!

----------


## OKCGRL99

IMO, Little Caesar's and Pizza Hut shouldn't even be compared to Falcone's! LOL! We had a few people over on Friday night and after realizing we had had quite a few beers and no food, we ordered pizza. Well I ordered from Domino's because of the 5-5-5 deal and I thought I was going to be shot! ha ha Especially by my husband, the pizza snob! If I had thought about it (if I was sober, ha!) I would had called Falcone's and asked how far they deliver. I live near NW Expressway and Council, and I'm kind of doubting they deliver that far, but I guess it's worth asking sometime!  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## mcbee04

I ordered a pizza for my office at 11:30, telling them we wouldn't need it for 45 minutes to an hour. When I sent someone to pick it up, she arrived at 12:30 and was told it wouldn't be ready for another 15 minutes. There's not a lot of waiting room so she decided to go put gas in her car and return. She came back 15 minutes later only to be told that they didn't realize she would be returning and had sold our pizza by the slice. She called me at 12:50 explain the situation, so I know they didn't wait long before giving it away. No one made any effort to find a solution. They didn't offer to make another pizza, or give us a substitute. I've only eaten there once before and loved the food, but I'm not sure if I'm going to give them another try or not. I was really disappointed this time.

----------


## jbrown84

It happens.

----------


## okclee

I actually have to say that the Bricktown Falcones is lacking in service. I have been to the bricktown location three times now, each time something has happened either with my order or with the actual food,  and I am dissapointed. I probably won't return to the bricktown Falcones for quite some time because of this. 

I have been to the Original Falcones many many times and have never been dissapointed, but the owner is usually there and takes care of things with the service. I will continue to give my business to the Original Falcones.

----------


## jbrown84

I've never had a problem at either location.

----------


## metro

I've always found their service rude and lacking. There food however is better than most places, although I prefer Gaetano's over it.

----------


## bandnerd

Got some tiramisu and canolis there for my girl's night last week (the original location) and the counter help girl was friendly, smiley, and even made chit-chat with me about the weather.  Haven't had the pizza, but for a small sale like that, I got very friendly service.  A lot of places aren't as nice if you don't spend much.

----------


## OKCGRL99

We have never had a problem with the service at the Original one, always very pleasant.  We have not been to the Bricktown location yet, but I have to say I have only seen the owner in the Original location one time, and that time was the best pizza we have had there. The other times have been good, but not as good as that time.  Metro - where is Gaetano's? I'd like to try that place too.

----------


## okclee

The Original Falcones is great every time that I have been there, both the service and the food is outstanding. 

My experience (three visits) with the Bricktown Falcones has been bad. Cold food, wrong order, bad attitude with the service, and slow with the orders too. Each time I have been there I spent $80.00 the first visit and $40.00 each other visit. 

I will not go back to the Bricktown Falcones location. 
I will continue to visit the Original Falcones.

----------


## CCOKC

I went to the Bricktown Falcones last night and the service was way better than the first time I went there.  It was pretty busy with the opening night of Transformers at the movies.  I think they must have hired some more people to keep up with the crowds.

----------


## sooners83

Do they have a menu online?  Also do you have to pay in bricktown to park during lunch hours?

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Yes.  But some I believe some establishments in the area will validate parking for their patrons.

----------


## metro

And the parking lot behind Falcones has always been free for patrons. If it's full, you can park right behind Toby Keiths or the theatre which is just across the canal and not far of a walk.

----------


## sooners83

Great pizza!  Also I had a calzone and it was one of the best!  It was very differrent, they used some different kind of cheese (kind of mushy) but they had some mozzarella.

----------


## metro

That kind of cheese is called Ricotta, also used in lasagna.

----------


## jbrown84

I went to the original location a couple nights ago and had terrible service.  That was the first time though.  Kind of embarassing nonetheless because I took a friend who hadn't been before and I had been raving about it.

----------


## CCOKC

Sometimes the service is a little lacking I must admit.  But if you want a true New York experience you probably have to put up with a little bad service every now and again.

----------


## betts

They just won the Gazette's "best new restaurant" category

----------


## kevinpate

Been once thus far.  In a word, nice!

----------


## metro

I went again yesterday to the Bricktown location to grab a slice to go. I also got a Tiramisu. I must say, this time the food was much better. The pizza was thinner and closer to NY style, but still not there. I still think my experiences at Gaetano's are closer to NY style pizza. I also think you get more for your money at Gaetano's. The tiramisu from Falcone's was good but not true Tiramisu. The espresso soaked lady fingers (not sure if they used ladyfingers in theirs but something simlilar) was also off. The espresso tasted more like burnt coffee grounds.

----------


## NYJohn

Falcones is the best pizza I've had since I've been in oklahoma. With that being said if any you okies decide to visit NYC, you have venture off the tourist traps to get real pizza. Totonnos Pizzeria on Neptune ave in Coney Island, and the original Patsys on 118 and 1 ave. is the best pizza in new york bar none. If your in New York look these places up!

----------


## jbrown84

NYJohn, what is your opinion of Grimaldi's in Brooklyn?

----------


## FritterGirl

I went to the Bricktown location pre-movie with a friend of mine this past Friday. 

My reaction overall was "ehhh..."

It was quick.  It was reasonably priced.  The garlic knots were great (would have loved some sauce with them, though).  The salad was nice (italian dressing just right - not too much vinegar).  Overall, though, I found the pizza really lacking.

I guess I was really expecting more of a true Italian style deli, along with the pizzeria, and I just didn't think the quality of the pizza - as highly-touted as is was - met my expectacions.

Pepperoni is pepperoni anyway you slice it!

I'll go back if I have the occasion to go, but it's not a priority "must revisit" kind of place for me.

----------


## lkberry1

Falcone's newest location will be at 15th & Broadway in Edmond.  It is in the new shopping center near the Dental Depot.  They are looking at November for an opening.  Mark your calendars!

----------


## lkberry1

Coming in November (tentatively) at 15th & Broadway...Falcone's Pizzeria & Deli!!!
(near Dental Depot in the new shopping center)

I say tentatively for November because we all know how easily construction can be slowed.

----------


## Jack Wonder

I just ate at the Bricktown location last night for the first time. I was pleasantly surprised (and FULL). :up: Looking forward to going back in the future for sure.

----------


## lkberry1

Don't forget about the original location while you're out and about.  6705 N. May Avenue.  (North of 63rd on May, directly across from McDonalds)

----------


## teacher girl

we eat there WAY too often!!!  I love the desserts!!  perfect sizes and I could just go on and on!!!  YUM

----------


## fromdust

for some reason i think the original location is the best. (at least foodwise)

----------


## Dr. Pants

Wow. That news made my day. I just hope they have more seating that at their original location, which is so popular I often have trouble finding a parking spot outside and a free table inside.

----------


## jbrown84

Bad news for Gaetano's across the street.

----------


## lkberry1

Let's hope so jbrown.

----------


## lkberry1

> Wow. That news made my day. I just hope they have more seating that at their original location, which is so popular I often have trouble finding a parking spot outside and a free table inside.


The Edmond location will be as big, if not bigger, than Bricktown with 2 large dining rooms for private parties.

----------


## metro

> Let's hope so jbrown.


Let's not hope so. I personally like Gaetano's MUCHHHHHHHHh better than Falcone's. They each offer something different and unique. If anything we need to encourage more NYC'ers living in OKC to open up business. Perhaps one day we could have our own "little Italy" of sorts. Encouraging putting other local businesses to make others go out of business is reality but doesn't help other locals. I'd much rather have two local pizza chains than national pizza chains.

----------


## jbrown84

Hopefully they can co-exist.  Sure seems like Walgreens tactics, though.  :Frown:

----------


## lkberry1

> Let's not hope so. I personally like Gaetano's MUCHHHHHHHHh better than Falcone's. They each offer something different and unique. If anything we need to encourage more NYC'ers living in OKC to open up business. Perhaps one day we could have our own "little Italy" of sorts. Encouraging putting other local businesses to make others go out of business is reality but doesn't help other locals. I'd much rather have two local pizza chains than national pizza chains.





> Hopefully they can co-exist.  Sure seems like Walgreens tactics, though.


Just FYI:  Prior to the attempt to expand to Norman, Gaetano's wanted Falcone to take over his place, but was refused.  It's the many many manyyyyyyy requests of Edmond-ites that started the search for space there, as well as the popularity of the first 2 locations.

----------


## Ginkasa

I wanted to share an experience at Falcone's that I haven't personally had, but have been told a couple of times from my co-workers.

Several of my co-workers have gone to the Falcone's in Bricktown and have innocently asked for Canadian bacon on their pizza.  The owner, Danny Falcone, heard this and actually yelled at them that they have "Italian bacon" not Canadian bacon.

When I first heard the story I thought it was a joke thing.  You know, a good-natured jibe playing on the "real Italian food" thing, but my co-workers make it clear that he was actually angry.

And my own experiences can back it up.  While I've never seen Mr. Falcone yell at someone about "Italian bacon," I've never seen him particularly happy.  He always seems to be annoyed at his employees and his customers.  Like a guy who thinks he's the only one who does anything right, but wishes he didn't have to be bothered with it all.

I just thought to share.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

That makes me want to go in there and ask for a Big Mac, some French bread, and a Hawaiian pizza with Canadian bacon just to watch the ensuing meltdown.

----------


## bandnerd

Why does it matter?  If people like the food, they'll go back.  Though I don't know what "italian bacon" is, unless it's pancetta.

----------


## john60

Sounds like the Soup Nazi from that old Seinfeld episode...

Regardless of Danny Falcone's demeanor, his establishments produce some of the best-tasting and most authentic Italian food in the city.  I don't really care what he's like either, so long as he keeps making those meatball bada-bings.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Why does it matter?  If people like the food, they'll go back.  Though I don't know what "italian bacon" is, unless it's pancetta.



Its the same exact thing: ham.  He's just going way overboard with the "authentic Italian" thing.  I mean, I get pizza from American establishments all the time and I don't get yelled at because they have "American bacon."

----------


## John

It'd be the same as someone asking for ranch with the pizza.

It's fine if you're eating Pizza Hut or Papa John's -- Falcone's doesn't need it. Or Canadian Bacon. Or pineapple. Those are reasons _to get whacked_, as Danny says.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> It'd be the same as someone asking for ranch with the pizza.
> 
> It's fine if you're eating Pizza Hut or Papa John's -- Falcone's doesn't need it. Or Canadian Bacon. Or pineapple. Those are reasons _to get whacked_, as Danny says.


Not that I'm a fan of ranch on pizza or anything...But that's like saying I can't have pepper on my potatoes because that's not how they do it in Idaho.

I've tried Falcone's pizza 3 times now, and in my opinion it isn't good enough for him to treat customers that way.

----------


## lkberry1

> Not that I'm a fan of ranch on pizza or anything...But that's like saying I can't have pepper on my potatoes because that's not how they do it in Idaho.
> 
> I've tried Falcone's pizza 3 times now, and in my opinion it isn't good enough for him to treat customers that way.


First of all, unless you know Danny it's hard to tell his demeanor.  Don't be so quick to judge.  He's from Bronx, New York...everything he says comes off hard, blunt & rude when it's just his personality.  I've known Danny for 8+ years and have worked at the May location since October 2006.  Trust me when I say I'm sure he wasn't yelling at the customers.  He's just a loud, outspoken man and what comes off rude here in Oklahoma, is normal on the East Coast, where we're from.

To clear up confusion:  Pancetta is Italian Bacon.  Procuitto is Italian ham.  If you want ham on your pizza, tell them the sweet honey ham which is more like canadian bacon.  If you want the Italian experience with ham, try procuitto or better yet, get a Falcone Special pizza.  It's a white pie with procuitto & spinach. MMMMMMMMMMMM  delicious!

----------


## lkberry1

> Sounds like the Soup Nazi from that old Seinfeld episode...
> 
> Regardless of Danny Falcone's demeanor, his establishments produce some of the best-tasting and most authentic Italian food in the city.  I don't really care what he's like either, so long as he keeps making those meatball bada-bings.


So glad you like the food.  Put some Bada-Bing on that thing!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> First of all, unless you know Danny it's hard to tell his demeanor.  Don't be so quick to judge.  He's from Bronx, New York...everything he says comes off hard, blunt & rude when it's just his personality.  I've known Danny for 8+ years and have worked at the May location since October 2006.  Trust me when I say I'm sure he wasn't yelling at the customers.  He's just a loud, outspoken man and what comes off rude here in Oklahoma, is normal on the East Coast, where we're from.
> 
> To clear up confusion:  Pancetta is Italian Bacon.  Procuitto is Italian ham.  If you want ham on your pizza, tell them the sweet honey ham which is more like canadian bacon.  If you want the Italian experience with ham, try procuitto or better yet, get a Falcone Special pizza.  It's a white pie with procuitto & spinach. MMMMMMMMMMMM  delicious!


Why does he get a pass for treating people like crap when I can't get away with it? I don't care where somebody is from, you don't get a geographic mulligan when you berate somebody who probably doesn't understand why. I can't be an abusive and misogynistic jackass to women in Oklahoma just because I'm from...Say...Pakistan, and now living here.

----------


## betts

In Atlanta, a lot of the smaller restaurants in places like Five Points are known for rude waiters and waitresses.  I don't really understand it, but if you like the food.....

----------


## lkberry1

> Why does he get a pass for treating people like crap when I can't get away with it? I don't care where somebody is from, you don't get a geographic mulligan when you berate somebody who probably doesn't understand why. I can't be an abusive and misogynistic jackass to women in Oklahoma just because I'm from...Say...Pakistan, and now living here.


And who's to judge whether he was being rude or not...as I said he comed off as being loud & rude when it's just his demeanor.  It's not a pass...it's called personality.  Berate???? You must be kidding!

----------


## Ginkasa

Customers are to judge whether he was being rude or not.  As a business owner he should know that he's not going to "get to know" every customer and they won't know him, especially with three restaurants and even more especially with one in Bricktown.  Customers aren't going to stop and think "Oh, he's probably just like that" when he yells at them for innocently asking for a Canadian bacon pizza.  What they're going to is at least decide not to go there again and at most actually confronting him and making a scene (and/or a refund if they've already purchased items).  

I'm not really attacking his character.  I don't care about his character.  Its mostly about his business sense and customer service.

----------


## PUGalicious

There's a universal principle that certainly applies in this situation:  If you don't like the way he treats customers, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE!

----------


## Martin

i don't know the owner of falcone's, but have seen him at both the may and bricktown locations.  in both places i've never seen him act irate towards a customer.  in fact, the times i've seen him he's always seemed to be pretty friendly to his restaurant's patrons going from table to table greeting customers and regulars.

-M

----------


## jbrown84

That's my experience as well.

----------


## lkberry1

> Customers are to judge whether he was being rude or not.  As a business owner he should know that he's not going to "get to know" every customer and they won't know him, especially with three restaurants and even more especially with one in Bricktown.  Customers aren't going to stop and think "Oh, he's probably just like that" when he yells at them for innocently asking for a Canadian bacon pizza.  What they're going to is at least decide not to go there again and at most actually confronting him and making a scene (and/or a refund if they've already purchased items).  
> 
> I'm not really attacking his character.  I don't care about his character.  Its mostly about his business sense and customer service.


ok firstly i meant who's to judge as far as someone who "heard from a coworker", but not personally experienced it, as this was initially started in this way.  

secondly, his business sense must be pretty good to have 2 VERY popular restaurants in the OKC area and a 3rd opening in Edmond soon.

----------


## MadMonk

I went to Falcone's today for lunch (May Ave). I didn't realize how small that place is; it was packed and we where lucky to get a stool by the window. The stromboli is great, BTW!

----------


## BailJumper

There's a Buy 1 Slice Get 1 FREE ad in yesterday's paper!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BailJumper

Just reading over the recent comments. 

I've eaten at Falcone's several times (May and Bricktown) and while I enjoy it, I'd have to say it is far from excellent and often simply satisfactory.

Many times my pizza has been lack luster in flavor and room temperature at best.

That said, I still enjoy the atmosphere of the May location but prefer Sonic or Earl's in Bricktown before/after a movie.

----------


## PUGalicious

> ok firstly i meant who's to judge as far as someone who "heard from a coworker", but not personally experienced it, as this was initially started in this way.  
> 
> secondly, his business sense must be pretty good to have 2 VERY popular restaurants in the OKC area and a 3rd opening in Edmond soon.


I live near the coming Edmond location  I can't wait. When will it open?

----------


## ultimatesooner

> There's a Buy 1 Slice Get 1 FREE ad in yesterday's paper!!!!!!!!!


which paper?

----------


## lkberry1

> I live near the coming Edmond location  I can't wait. When will it open?


Danny is shooting for the first week in November...hopefully construction won't get delayed to push the opening back.

----------


## lkberry1

> which paper?


The Daily Oklahoman

----------


## ultimatesooner

thank you

----------


## PUGalicious

> Danny is shooting for the first week in November...hopefully construction won't get delayed to push the opening back.


Sounds delicious!

----------


## metro

I'm all for it as long as Gaetano's doesn't go out of business. I better get up there again and get me some just in case it does.

----------


## PUGalicious

> I'm all for it as long as Gaetano's doesn't go out of business. I better get up there again and get me some just in case it does.


Problem is that Gaetano's has been only open for business very irregular hours for the last few months. It's very frustrating when you want pizza and there's no one there again and again and again. There's no way they can stay in business the way they've been operating of late.

----------


## lkberry1

> Problem is that Gaetano's has been only open for business very irregular hours for the last few months. It's very frustrating when you want pizza and there's no one there again and again and again. There's no way they can stay in business the way they've been operating of late.


I've never eaten at Gaetano's myselt so I cannot form my own opinion as to his place.  However, I've heard from many Edmond-ites that are patrons of Falcone's the same thing: that Mr. Gaetano's hours are very irregular, that he's often the only one there and is usually sitting on a treadmill and very slow with service.

----------


## karlanee

I've called Gaetano's for a pizza several times over the last few weeks, and even gone by there in person. The phone number ends up sounding like they've got the phones forwarded to a cell phone. Every time I talk to the guy and ask if they are open, he says "hopefully next week". The sign on the door says they are closed for vacation - it's been up for like a month. I've only tried their food twice and loved it, but it's a shame - I'm with PUG on this one - there's no way they'll survive the way they've been doing business (or not doing business) lately. Which is very sad because they have great pizza. And I don't know the story behind this, but they told me the first time I visited there that they actually got Falcone's started.

----------


## lkberry1

> And I don't know the story behind this, but they told me the first time I visited there that they actually got Falcone's started.


I have no idea the validity of that statement.  I do know that Mr. Gaetano tried to get Danny Falcone to take over his restaurant prior to Danny's attempt to expand to Norman.  Danny turned him down.  Unfortunately Norman fell through but that started Bricktown and now Edmond.

----------


## Dr. Pants

The Edmond Planning Commission refused Falcone's plans to change the awning from maroon to the Italian flag colors (red, white and green). The owner basically told the commission that he would forget about opening a restaurant in Edmond. We'll see if he sticks by his guns.

----------


## lkberry1

everything is still a "go" for the Edmond location

----------


## karlanee

The location of the site is really close to where I live. I'm excited about the possibility of Falcone's being so close (within 1/2 mile). However I do not understand why Mr. Falcone would lease a building with an already existing awning, one that hasn't even been occupied yet, and the paint is still wet on, and then expect Edmond of all places to be hunky dory over letting him change the awning on that one corner of the building to something that will so not match the rest of the colors on the building. Second, I can't understand for the life of me why the City allowed anyone to build a commercial building in that location, let alone why someone would lease there. Yes, it's high traffic - BUT only those people going East can get into it, unless those going West make a u-turn in already VERY congested area. The traffic in that area is horrible during the morning and late afternoon hours thank to a traffic light being so close to a train track, and then the addition of a Starbucks on that corner. I think the City planning/zoning commission needs some help figuring out what makes sense.

Even though I don't think the colors of Falcone's awning will look good on that building, really what's the big deal? Why is it so important for Edmond to look "good" that they are willing to drive away businesses, especially those owned by Oklahomans. Sometimes I think our city council is on something.

Anyway - I'm hoping Mr. Falcone doesn't ditch us up here in Edmond! 

All this talk about Falcone's has made choosing lunch very easy! I'm headed up to the N. May location (I'm at work).

----------


## jbrown84

Where exactly is it going to be?  I haven't driven that intersection in a while.

----------


## karlanee

jbrown84 - are you familiar with where Dental Depot went in, just West of the railroad tracks? On the west side of their property, near the fence line of the apartment complex, they built a commercial building, sort of a square "strip shopping center" thing. The color and style match the Dental Depot building - maroon awnings and a mustardy-yellow colored siding. Because there is that new median there,  the only way to get to it from the Westbound lane is to make a U-turn at the intersection where Fretz traffic turns onto 15th or go to that stop light at Fretz and somehow maneuver that way. Does that make sense?

Something I think is funny is that the tentants directly next door to Falcone's is a weight-loss/exercise service. How terrible would that be to have to fight temptation just to get out of the darn parking lot from your weight loss meeting?

----------


## jbrown84

That is an odd location for Falcone's to choose.

----------


## karlanee

That's what I thought too - and if you've driven that area around evening rush hour you know how horrible the traffic is. It's bad enough that we usually go to 2nd street and take the long way half the time if we have to get out during rush hour. And inevitably, a train comes through during rush hour - whether morning or afternoon - hardly ever fails.

----------


## lkberry1

[QUOTE=All this talk about Falcone's has made choosing lunch very easy! I'm headed up to the N. May location (I'm at work).[/QUOTE]

Of all days to head to North May, you picked a day without electricity at the restaurant thanks to a garbage truck hitting a power pole up the street this morning.

I hope you enjoyed your visit anyway!

----------


## karlanee

Yeah I know - but they were still serving pizza and calzones since their ovens are not run off electricity. Just had to pay cash. I took the pizza back to the office - an 18" sausage and cheese (means lots of leftovers for later).

One of the workers said he'd run across to McDonald's since that side of the street had power, and asked if they could borrow a bucket of ice to serve their customers. The people at McDonald's looked at him like he was nuts and wouldn't help him at all. I told him it didn't surprise me at all.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I think he will do great at that location.  I pledge to single handedly keep him in bussiness for many years!!!  The fact that a diet place is next door means that he will have ready made customers.

----------


## karlanee

Okay, as I drove home this afternoon I realized I misspoke about the entrance to the parking lot. The median does not actually block the entrance for the Westbound traffic. So you can get in there with no problems. 

Jimmy's - I agree he should have pretty good traffic there, as long as people don't mind the occasional backup. But, it's not going to be bad except at the times of heaviest traffic, so hopefully it's all good. We'll definitely do our part to keep him going too!

----------


## Rifleman2C

Fox25 just had an 'article' about this on the 10:00 pm broadcast... seems that the Mr. Falcone felt the need to speak out about the colors of the awning, as he proposed.  Apparently though, the Edmond City Council folks have another idea at this time...

It's amazing to me that the little details like this make the 'news'....



I'll be watching this one with some interest for the next couple of weeks.  Mostly, because I can, now that I am here in Oklahoma City for a couple of weeks!

----------


## teacher girl

i was flipping through the stations and saw that news clip, actually just saw him and started needing pizza!

seems a bit silly and you are right, hardly "newsworthy" but I would rather hear about that then an woman being mauled to death by a pack of pit bulls!!

wonder if he has already put money down or if he'll just pull and build one from scratch..........

----------


## jbrown84

well, it's FOX afterall...

----------


## Misty

> Fox25 just had an 'article' about this on the 10:00 pm broadcast... seems that the Mr. Falcone felt the need to speak out about the colors of the awning, as he proposed.  Apparently though, the Edmond City Council folks have another idea at this time...
> 
> It's amazing to me that the little details like this make the 'news'....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching this one with some interest for the next couple of weeks.  Mostly, because I can, now that I am here in Oklahoma City for a couple of weeks!


I was half asleep and don't know what channel the TV was on, but I THOUGHT (could have been dreaming) I heard him being interviewed and saying that Edmond is guilty of racism and won't let him put his awning up because he's Italian?  I can't find this story on the net to post but in my half awake-ness I could have sworn that's what I heard him saying.  Also that if he can't put up his awning he'll paint the windows the colors of the Italian flag.  Was this the same news clip you are referring to?

----------


## FritterGirl

I heard him on a radio station this morning talking about how he'll be up and going at the Edmond location in about 2 weeks.  

Guess either he budged or Edmond budged on the awning issue.  I'm not sure which.

----------


## PUGalicious

Edmond never budges... unless you're Wal-Mart.

----------


## Rifleman2C

> I was half asleep and don't know what channel the TV was on, but I THOUGHT (could have been dreaming) I heard him being interviewed and saying that Edmond is guilty of racism and won't let him put his awning up because he's Italian?  I can't find this story on the net to post but in my half awake-ness I could have sworn that's what I heard him saying.  Also that if he can't put up his awning he'll paint the windows the colors of the Italian flag.  Was this the same news clip you are referring to?


Sounds like it was the same one... I didn't focus on the whole racism thing.  I was too busy trying to figure out why it was on near the top of the hour... that and thinking "man, this guy sure is one heckuva character".  

Another slow news day, I guess!

----------


## karlanee

What's interesting is to see that now he's suddenly changing his tune on staying in Edmond. On 10/4 The Edmond Sun had reported him saying he wasn't going to stay in Edmond and that he had a similar situation happen in Norman that he walked away from. Said that he wasn't going to even go to the appeal in November, that he'd rather not get knocked down again. Can't blame him, and he's right on the money with his evaluation of the Edmond city council, but I wonder what made him change his tune? I'm just hoping he really does stay in Edmond, regardless of the color of his awning.

----------


## jbrown84

Well if he's accusing them of racism, it's a bit more newsworthy.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Maybe he should put a giant boulder outside and paint it Italian Flag colors...

----------


## PUGalicious

Greg Elwell has a nice column in today's Oklahoman that sums up the recent awning battle quite well...

*Awning fight colors debate over ambiance*
By Greg Elwell

EDMOND  I have battled a long and arduous fight against color addiction. It started when I was young. A little blue here. Maybe a red T-shirt. My parents  blind to my condition  wore a lot of orange. At school, teachers started wondering why I kept sniffing the crayons.

 Thank goodness for the Ambiance Police (also known as the Edmond Planning Commission). If it wasn't for them, I might be on the street right now trying to score some yellow or wearing a green hat.

But the commission, working hand-in-hand with the Edmond City Council, has done a lot to make Edmond safe for recovering color addicts. When possible, they keep things as monochromatic as possible. Dull red bricks abound, as do beige stones and gray sidewalks, thanks to their hard work.

Recently the Ambiance Police have come up against a tough customer named Danny Falcone who wants to bring his pizza restaurant to Edmond.

The project seemed fine, but at the Oct. 2 commission meeting, that maniac Falcone asked if he could put in colored awnings  AWNINGS!  that could well have set back my recovery several years.

He wanted the awnings to be green, white and red, that fiend! So what if he's Italian and those are the colors on the Italian flag? And so what if similar awnings are up at his other two Oklahoma City restaurants? And so what if the awnings that already are up are maroon? It's madness, I tell you.

Rather than standing by like most people, Edmond Neighborhood Alliance president Lydia Lee stood with the commission, urging them to deny Falcone's request before he colored again. Certainly she understood how colors are tearing American families apart and are threatening to destroy Edmond's neighborhoods.

But cover your eyes, dear reader  the threat isn't over yet. Falcone has decided to leave the awnings as they are and, instead, will decorate his windows in green, white and red. 

If only there was something else that could be done to stop this man from bringing jobs, tax receipts and happiness to our city. 

Ah, well  I guess I'll just have to wear blinders when I'm enjoying the delicious food at his restaurant.

----------


## lkberry1

The final vote on the awning issue is scheduled for November 13th, I believe.  Call the Edmond Planning Department at 359-4790 and tell them what you think.

----------


## PUGalicious

> The final vote on the awning issue is scheduled for November 13th, I believe.  Call the Edmond Planning Department at 359-4790 and tell them what you think.


With all due respect, don't you know that the Edmond Planning Commission doesn't listen to the average Edmond resident? Money talks. A more effective method would be to tell them what you think in the memo section of your personal checks written to each member of the commission and council... and remember, the more zeros after that first number, the better they listen.

----------


## lkberry1

one voice is easy to ignore...a bunch of voices together isn't.

----------


## PUGalicious

> one voice is easy to ignore...a bunch of voices together isn't.


In the words of one of my fellow OKCTalkers: 
"You must love living in your perfect little world with your perfect little life & your perfect education. 
What joy for you."
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lkberry1

> In the words of one of my fellow OKCTalkers: 
> "You must love living in your perfect little world with your perfect little life & your perfect education. 
> What joy for you."


Hardly the same scenario here.  I'm suggesting that people who live in Edmond make a stand and have their voices heard on this issue.  Why complain about the Planning Commission's decision making procedure if you aren't gonna do anything about it, or at the very least, try...?

----------


## PUGalicious

Maybe because people are always deriding the idealists for caring enough to say something so they stop saying something and the rest just don't care. Perhaps Falcone's is being a little too idealistic, living in his perfect little world with his perfect little life...

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Sorry, but I drove by the location of Falcone's yesterday and I completely understand why the City of Edmond doesn't want it painted.  The whole building has awnings that are maroon.  Anyone that says they are doing it due to racism has GOT to be kidding themselves.

I know the city council does some weird crap, but I completely understand this one.

----------


## jbrown84

I was going to say the exact same thing.  I drove by a few days back to see what this fuss was about, and the building is very nice and has METAL awnings that match the adjacent Dental Depot.  I was picturing something more like the plastic ones he has on the Bricktown location--or maybe cloth, and a much plainer building.  Not only that, but red, white, and green do not fit the color scheme of the building at all.  I have to side w/ the city council/planning commission on this one.

----------


## Rifleman2C

I drove by the location today by accident today... not only do I agree with JBrown and Hipster in their comments, but I don't see that Falcone's will be successful in this location even with an Italian awning.  In my opinion, the location is just off the 'beaten path' in Edmond (if you aren't looking for it, is it really there?) and with the small parking lot and the railroad track location on 15th, how long could and will it really succeed?

I guess I was expecting more hype for the location as it was presented... and that location doesn't really qualify for the hype.

Unless someone knows something that I don't.  Which is likely...

----------


## jbrown84

I agree it is an odd, off the beaten path location.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Maybe he's expecting a huge rush of people from the windrush apartments :-P

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

Awnings or not that place will be very busy.  The pizza is just too good!

----------


## Rage_Kage

the signs are up

----------


## FritterGirl

> the signs are up


I saw them, too, Rage.  For the curious, they are smaller (I think) than the Bricktown signs, and they are multi-colored, so I guess he got that in there afterall.  It looks like when he finally opens up, they'll be lit up at night.

As for the awnings, I'm afraid I have to agree with the Edmond City Council on this one.  The awnings there are permanent, metallic awnings, that as someone else has suggested, fit in with the railroad "theme" of the strip. 

It's ironic they are located right next to a health. fitness and diet consultant group!

----------


## Rage_Kage

> It's ironic they are located right next to a health. fitness and diet consultant group!


I noticed that too and laughed, the signs are deffinetly different from the bircktown store but i think even without the awnings it is an attractive location.

----------


## BailJumper

I just saw a promo on FOX 25 regarding a story about Falcone's and "guess who he's banning from his restaurant."

Tune in at 9pm on KOKH.

----------


## sooners83

> I just saw a promo on FOX 25 regarding a story about Falcone's and "guess who he's banning from his restaurant."
> 
> Tune in at 9pm on KOKH.


I missed it... Who?

----------


## BailJumper

He has a sign now at the front of his store banning certain city officials that were roadblocking the awning he wanted. Too Funny!

----------


## sooners83

> He has a sign now at the front of his store banning certain city officials that were roadblocking the awning he wanted. Too Funny!


That is funny...  so are they open?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> That is funny... so are they open?


Yes, it is.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> He has a sign now at the front of his store banning certain city officials that were roadblocking the awning he wanted. Too Funny!


Wow...city officials were trying to not let the shopping center look tacky, so he's going to be a baby and ban them?  I guess thats less business for him.  I keep hearing about the pizza and how its so good, but the more I hear about the guy that owns it, the less I want to go there.

----------


## Rifleman2C

> I keep hearing about the pizza and how its so good, but the more I hear about the guy that owns it, the less I want to go there.


He's not a bad guy... but he *is* definitely a character.  And pretty good at promoting his place, whether by design, or just because he acts out.  After all, look at all the discussion his little foray into Edmond brought to this board.






Oh, yeah... he makes pretty good pizza, too.

----------


## mcbee04

There's an article today on newsok.com "Eatery's owner reserves right not to serve officials who voted against him"

An excerpt: 
"Above the counter at his newest restaurant — recently opened at 180 W 15th St. in Edmond — is a sign telling Edmond Planning Commissioners Suzy Thrash and Ingrid Young and attorney Lydia Lee with the Edmond Neighborhood Alliance to take their business elsewhere and stay off his property. The note is set atop the background of an Italian flag."

He later goes on to say he doesn't know if they're just being prejudiced or ignorant. I think that's a bit of a ridiculous accusation. 

But the food is so good.

----------


## jacodenn

Well, seems KFOR (Wednesday's 10:00 PM newscast) has uncovered the real reasons why at least one Edmondite is upset about Italian Overhead Awning. Apparently, Lydia Lee of the "Edmond Neighborhood Alliance" is still hungover from watching too much of "The Sopranos." Hey Danny, Ms. Lee compared you to Tony Soprano. LOL!!! "It's like America...I mean this is still where people come to make it. It's a beautiful idea..." (Quote from the HBO Television Show, "The Sopranos). If you support Danny, please let them know down at City Hall...City of Edmond, Oklahoma | Home. You can also show your support at the Chamber of Commerce... Edmond Area Chamber of Commerce :: Edmond, Oklahoma. "Rally for Falcone's" planned for June 2, "Republic Day." That's an Italian Holiday for you folks in Edmond that didn't know that.

----------


## BailJumper

I think his sign is priceless.  The public loves this kind of stuff. I just saw a comment from Edmond on KFOR this morning. They are comparing him to Tony Soprano! I've said it here before, I personally think the Pizza at Penn Square is far better (heck, even Mazzio's), but I'll go to the Edmond location just to support him and his antics!

----------


## kmf563

welcome to edmond. where the neighborhood alliance means i get to tell you how to make your personal business and/or home look. It is all so ridiculous. It doesn't surprise me at all they don't like his awning. If they are anything like the old bats in my neighborhood alliance. These ladies call the cops if your trash can is left out past noon on Friday. It's tacky for pete's sake. They have nothing better to do than stare out the window all day and they shouldn't have to see my trash can. 

So why would they want something tacky hanging over a restaurant in Edmond that they might see when they drive by? We have standards you know. We can't just let everyone live free. That would be chaotic and unruly. If you let the mobsters have their awning who knows what would happen next!

yep. The love of Edmond strikes again. We aren't snooty, we are practical. Now a billion foot tall cross - that you can put up! 

Now please pass the liquor so I can stand my life.

----------


## jbrown84

Well, if you've seen the building, you will see why it makes _perfect sense_ to not allow him to paint the awnings.  Now _that_ would be tacky.

----------


## onemoreokie

Tacky is all the junk cars that some business owners along Fretz have littered about their property.  Who cares about a silly colored awning.  Edmond has far worse eyesores!  The neighborhood alliance is a joke.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

I agree jbrown...I know that the city gets into a lot of stuff that is silly (boulder in front of crest)...but its extremely easy to see what they are making the fuss about...

Plus everyone knows the Edmond city council is completely racist..especially against Italians..;-)

----------


## I AM PS3

> welcome to edmond. where the neighborhood alliance means i get to tell you how to make your personal business and/or home look. It is all so ridiculous. It doesn't surprise me at all they don't like his awning. If they are anything like the old bats in my neighborhood alliance. These ladies call the cops if your trash can is left out past noon on Friday. It's tacky for pete's sake. They have nothing better to do than stare out the window all day and they shouldn't have to see my trash can. 
> 
> So why would they want something tacky hanging over a restaurant in Edmond that they might see when they drive by? We have standards you know. We can't just let everyone live free. That would be chaotic and unruly. If you let the mobsters have their awning who knows what would happen next!
> 
> yep. The love of Edmond strikes again. We aren't snooty, we are practical. Now a billion foot tall cross - that you can put up! 
> 
> Now please pass the liquor so I can stand my life.


Ha ha!  You must live in Trails South!  I do, and we have the exact same type of HOA staff.  Ridiculous I agree.  Our trash cans are required to be behind a fence so they can't be seen from the street... so I once considered painting a mural of the "green monsters" on mine just to spite them.   :Smile: 

I also must agree that at least in this case the restrictions on the awning were overzealous.  Please.  Save us from the red, white, & green right?  I personally think that the building looks nice, and would STILL look nice with the colored awnings.

The sign is priceless for sure.

Paul
-------------------------------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------


## I AM PS3

> Coming in November (tentatively) at 15th & Broadway...Falcone's Pizzeria & Deli!!!
> (near Dental Depot in the new shopping center)
> 
> I say tentatively for November because we all know how easily construction can be slowed.


I just came from eating there, and I have to say...  not impressed.  Oh, the food was OK.  But it was really overpriced.  I'll overlook the 30 minute line and the 1+ hour it took to cook my pizza (They did just get featured in the paper for all that fighting they did with the city council here), but for what I paid I really expected a much better pizza, or something special that stuck out at least.

The whole operation seemed disorganized.  I much prefer Old Chicago.

Paul
-------------------------------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------


## BailJumper

I Am PS3 -- I completely agree. Ate there too. Just like their two other locations, pizza is okay but certainly not a destiniation for great or even authentic pizza. I patronize them because they are local, fairly new and the owner is a real character. But, that said, unless the quality of the food and service changes, he will not be able to support three expensive locations on character alone.

If things stay as they are, I see him out of business or closing locations within 2-years.

If I was him, I'd sell while the fire is still hot!

----------


## jdbells

My extended family and I went to the Edmond Falcone's last night for the first time.  It was not the best restaurant experience I've ever had.  I only wanted to order a slice of pizza and a calazone but they told me they were out of calzone and it would be a long time before they had pizza by the slice.  Another person in our group wanted a sandwich, but they were out of sandwich supplies.  I ended up ordering a whole pizza, a spaghetti for my husband, and two drinks.  It was over $25.00.  

My other family members ordered two pizzas and waited well over 30 minutes for it.  When we went to check on the status of our own pizza, they had had never placed the order for it.  By this time it was 9:00 and I had kids that needed to be in bed.  They offered to go ahead a make the pizza, and that would have been another 10 minutes.  The person I think was the manager had little sympathy for us and did not even offer us any compensation for their mistake.  

Every other restaurant I 've been to would have been very apologetic and offered to make restitution for their mistake.  I was not mean, but let them know my opinion of their service.  The head cashier just looked at me and shook her head.  The young men they had working behind the counter laughed at us after we walked away from the counter.  We went back and told them we'd like the money for our pizza, that we no longer wanted the pizza, and we wouldn't be back.  They said they didn't have any change and rudely handed us back more than the price of our pizza, still with an attitude that we were the problem, not them.  They had a few customers, a couple of large and small parties, most of whom already had their food. 

 I have to say that the pizza we bummed off of our other family members was wonderful and I hate that we had such a problem with their staff.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I do have to agree with everyone here as far as the help at Falcone's. It's not very good. The Bricktown one has better people and is better organized.

----------


## PUGalicious

What's amazing is that you would think if the service was so bad and pizza was only so so, that they wouldn't get much business. The one on May is packed all the time and since the Edmond location has opened, there seems to be steady business, often packed.

He must be doing something right.

----------


## jbrown84

> What's amazing is that you would think if the service was so bad and pizza was only so so,


The pizza is not so-so, and the service is fine most of the time, at least at the original and Bricktown locations.

----------


## I AM PS3

> What's amazing is that you would think if the service was so bad and pizza was only so so, that they wouldn't get much business. The one on May is packed all the time and since the Edmond location has opened, there seems to be steady business, often packed.
> 
> He must be doing something right.


In Edmond, he's had a lot of press due to the fight he's had with the city planning commission over his awnings.  I think that's contributed to his patronage so far...  at least I know it did in mine.  I was curious to check the place out.

Having done that now, I don't expect to go back.  Character or not it's just too expensive.  Old Chicago or Milanos if you want a quieter environment are better.

Paul
------------------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------


## I AM PS3

> The pizza is not so-so, and the service is fine most of the time, at least at the original and Bricktown locations.


To each his own...  ;-)  If you like the pizza that's fine by me.  I just thought it was mediocre.  Different strokes.

And of course it makes sense that service would vary depending on location.  It's a different team of folks at this location.  Granted, they may just be experiencing growing pains of a new establishment... and will get better.

Time will tell I suppose.

Paul
--------------------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------


## jbrown84

Well, MOST people that try Falcone's love it, that's why it won best new restaurant from the Readers Choice awards with the Gazette and I think the Oklahoman as well.

So that's probably why he's seeing a lot of customers at all his locations.  Good word of mouth.

----------


## BailJumper

That's okay - I given my $.02 on other establishments that many here gave me crap about, and those people went of business as predicted.

Like I said - I give it two years unless there is a big change.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I'm a fan of all 3 locations.  However, the kids working at the Edmond location don't seem to be as organized as the May or Bricktown locations are.  I got 2 slices at about 1:30pm last week and they were pretty soggy (after sitting under heat lamps).  That is never the case at the other 2 locations.  

I suggest ordering an entire pie fresh from the oven. I did that at the Edmond location and it was nothing short of magnificent!  I do agree that it is a bit pricey compared to Little Ceaser's or Dominoe's, but let's face it the Falcone's Pizza is much bigger and tastes like a real pizza.

----------


## sooners83

I don't think I will be back to the edmond location for awhile.  The service was very bad and it took about 30 minutes just to order 2 slices...  The 63rd and May one has had better service the 4 times I have been there.  I got the impression from the staff at the Edmond store that it was my privilege to eat there and I should be happy I received anything at all.  Also $7 for 2 slices that were old didn't fly with my, I would rather spend a little more and go get a large fast food pizza.

----------


## kmf563

PS3 - I don't live in trails south! That's insane that more than one neighborhood has these stupid rules. Trash cans are not allowed outside the fence in mine either. Plus a bunch of other rules. They never hand out halloween candy either. Oh did I enjoy taking my son out and ringing every one of their door bells (regardless if the light was on or not) while wearing my flaming lips skeleton outfit from the parade!! ha. priceless. 

They all walk every morning but none of them use the freaking sidewalks. Is it completely wrong that I want to ..............ask them politely to use them??!! lol.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

> PS3 - I don't live in trails south! That's insane that more than one neighborhood has these stupid rules. Trash cans are not allowed outside the fence in mine either. Plus a bunch of other rules. They never hand out halloween candy either. Oh did I enjoy taking my son out and ringing every one of their door bells (regardless if the light was on or not) while wearing my flaming lips skeleton outfit from the parade!! ha. priceless. 
> 
> They all walk every morning but none of them use the freaking sidewalks. Is it completely wrong that I want to ..............ask them politely to use them??!! lol.


What does this have to do with Falcone's?????

----------


## CCOKC

I love Falcone's pizza and my family and I go there at least twice a month.  I have not gone to the Edmond location because I am very rarely north of Hefner, but I have to say the other two stores did have their growing pains.  I think the one at May took a long time to get their act together.  But it did kind of remind me of the service I get when I'm in New York so what you gonna do. We usually just get slices and I have to say that I had not noticed that it was expensive.  I can easily get by on one slice (cheese of course being a vegetarian)  and maybe a salad.  I know my  husband and I eat there for less than $20 which in my book is pretty cheap.

----------


## Rage_Kage

I tried to give the edmond store a second chance and i dont think they will get a third. None of the sodas had carbination and the service was very slow. The kitchen looked very dirty.

----------


## I AM PS3

> PS3 - I don't live in trails south! That's insane that more than one neighborhood has these stupid rules. Trash cans are not allowed outside the fence in mine either. Plus a bunch of other rules. They never hand out halloween candy either. Oh did I enjoy taking my son out and ringing every one of their door bells (regardless if the light was on or not) while wearing my flaming lips skeleton outfit from the parade!! ha. priceless. 
> 
> They all walk every morning but none of them use the freaking sidewalks. Is it completely wrong that I want to ..............ask them politely to use them??!! lol.


Ha ha!  No... not wrong.  It's ludicrous what some HOAs think they can do in regards to rules and restrictions.  I've been pondering some other creative ways to strike back, but alas...  my better half continues to thwart my every idea.  ;-)

Paul
-------------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------


## I AM PS3

> I tried to give the edmond store a second chance and i dont think they will get a third. None of the sodas had carbination and the service was very slow. The kitchen looked very dirty.


They're off to a rocky start, that's for sure...  good luck, I suppose.  But I'm not going back.

Paul
-------------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------


## wsucougz

The pizza is good but the service is f'ing horrible.  I have been to the May and Bricktown locations several times and usually go back for some pizza every once in awhile, albeit begrudgingly, knowing what I'm in for.

Seriously, this guy needs to get his existing shops in order.  He is not ready for a 3rd location.

That being said, yeah he's a character, and characters with big mouths are especially interesting when they have interesting things to say.  Maybe I'm a little slow, but I didn't get the feeling there was anything tounge-in-cheek about the racism bit, which leads me to believe the guy is not really a "character," but rather just a complete douchebag.

----------


## PUGalicious

I just had Falcone's... again... for the Nth time... still as busy as ever...

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Ok, I wouldn't have necessarily cared to go to Falcone's but some from my church wanted to eat there Sunday.

I had:

1) A piece of pizza - it was alright, not the best pizza I've ever had
2) Stromboli - pretty good, although I'm no stromboli expert
3) Cannoli - highly recommend - it was excellent

So I'd say ...if friends recommend going there to eat, I wouldn't oppose going with them, but I wasn't impressed enough that I'd choose going there over the many other options.

----------


## metro

> The pizza is good but the service is f'ing horrible.  I have been to the May and Bricktown locations several times and usually go back for some pizza every once in awhile, albeit begrudgingly, knowing what I'm in for.
> 
> Seriously, this guy needs to get his existing shops in order.  He is not ready for a 3rd location.
> 
> That being said, yeah he's a character, and characters with big mouths are especially interesting when they have interesting things to say.  Maybe I'm a little slow, but I didn't get the feeling there was anything tounge-in-cheek about the racism bit, which leads me to believe the guy is not really a "character," but rather just a complete douchebag.


Totally agree with everything you said. I go every now and then because the pizza is somewhat good however begrudgingly because of the crappy service I know I'll get.

----------


## John

I've never had a bad experience at the Edmond location, unless you can count a long line to order?

Last night I had the two best slices of pizza I've ever had from a Falcone's. At the Edmond store.

Some people just like to complain, it's their nature.

----------


## pizza20

Just my opinion, but I've tried Falcone's and have had Gaetanos several times before they closed down and I thought Falcones was clearly better.  Gaetanos pizza was to thick and doughy for me and the cheese was flavorful, but it seemed to 'ball up' and turn hard and chewy in my mouth.  Falcones is a little pricy on their whole pizzas, but you definitely get what you are paying for.  I very recently tried the pizza at Hobby's Hoagies in Edmond and it tasted like it was a Falcone's pizza with a very slight difference that I couldn't exactly put my thumb on, and they charged three or four dollars less for an 18" pizza, although the old man who seemed as though he was the owner was sitting at a table toward the back and dropping F-bombs while he was on his cell phone.  There was family eating with there young children who seemed a little annoyed by him.

----------


## metro

So Gaetano's closed huh. Sad to hear but I can't say I'm surprised. I really liked them much better than Falcone's. I guess I'll have to get my fix at Papa Angelo's.

----------


## Turanacus

went to falcones bricktown, it was absolutely disgustingly dirty, even though it was empty, the employees seemed irritated and bothered by the fact that we were there to eat, this place will be closed pretty darn quick.  if i owned this place, i would be there everyday trying to salvage what little chance it has of surviving.

----------


## jbrown84

What a ridiculous statement.  I go to the Bricktown location often, and have never found it to be dirty, OR empty for that matter.

----------


## Turanacus

calling me a liar?  can you prove that you've actually been there?

----------


## bandnerd

Can YOU prove that you've actually been there?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Martin

post pics & receipts or it didn't happen. -M

----------


## Turanacus

I have a movie ticket stub from Alvin & the Chipmunks (that my girlfriend made me watch) but no Falcone's receipt.  Guess I made it up, busted!  Great catch JBrown84.

I love the store on May, I get a Calzone from there about once per week but I also like to make ridiculous statements about the store in Bricktown.  Bad habit.

----------


## Martin

just yanking your chain, turanacus.  i don't think any of us can actually _prove_ we've been there.  i (claim to) have been to both the may and bricktown locations and neither one have been dirty on any occassion.  it's been pretty hopping each time i've gone to bricktown, also.  maybe it was just the times i've gone.  i do agree that the staff can be a bit rude, though.  -M

----------


## jbrown84

Nowhere in my post did I call you a liar.  I ensenuated that you must be using significant hyperbole, at least on the dirtiness part.

----------


## DVDFreaker

Is Falcone the only place avaiable in Bricktown? I work 5 minutes from Bricktown and would want to try it out or is there another locations avaiable? I live in Moore...

----------


## jbrown84

That would be the closest location to you.

----------


## Turanacus

i promise i didn't exaggerate about how dirty it was but i knew it couldn't have been the norm or else it would have been shut down by the health dept by now.

----------


## John

I've never had a problem with service or it 'being dirty' at any of the Falcone's locations.

----------


## Patrick

For the price, I just didn't think Falcone's was worth it, when I went.  But, I've never been to the N. May location, only the Bricktown location.

----------


## pizza20

What is up with the Falcone's pizza lately?  I've been a regular for the past 3 months, especially at the new Edmond location and the pizza had been great, as always, until the past week and a half or two weeks.  The crust suddenly has the texture of a dish sponge and last four or five times I've been in there, and it's suddenly covered in little pin hole like perferations like you see on a frozen pizza.  Even worse, the sauce and cheese portions seem to be cut in half.  I'll go back to being a Hideaway regular if this keeps up.

----------


## Maceo

OK, here is the low down. I had the unpleasent experience working for Danny for about 4 months. I have to admit, contrary to many of these threads, Danny's store is pretty clean. Yea, I agree the pizza's pretty good.
     Unfourtunatly, the threads of his reactions to his employees are more than true. His turnover rate is so high because of that. I watched many good employees quit due to his shortness with them. Stories of him threatening employees with baseball bats, refusing to give up tax forms because Danny didn't want to mail them as required by law, and even playing games with peoples last paychecks if they got them at all were all too common around that place. 
     Danny was probably one of the most unrespective bosses toward his employees that I have ever encountered. Yea, I agree. His is a very grumpy and disturbed man. I wish him well, but eventually no everyone will be on his ex-employee list and no one will be there to make his pizza.

----------


## Rage_Kage

My best friend worked there for about 2 months and worked more than forty hours multiple times but never got any overtime pay.

----------


## onemoreokie

Stopped by the Edmond location for the first time a week or so ago for lunch.  The place was pretty dead and the food was average at best.  I don't understand the hype surrounding this place and won't be back.

----------


## kevinpate

never been to Edmond location.  few trips to B-town were better than fair

----------


## teacher girl

went to edmond a few weeks ago and it just wasn't the same~~it might have been the fact that the man in front of my just let the door slam in my face, which got me in a sour mood........but that's a whole 'nuther thread!!

----------


## amaesquire

While waiting three hours to get a screw taken out of my tire at Firestone, my eyes stumbled on some great news for MWC: Falcone's is opening another location in between Payless and Vintage Stock in Town Center. Sweet.

(yes, three hours. they told me 45 minutes)

----------


## Luke

Nice!

----------


## metro

Wow! And to think about 2 years ago I told Danny Falcone he should open a store in downtown and he scoffed at me about any additional locations. Now he will have 4 with more on the way?

----------


## amaesquire

> Wow! And to think about 2 years ago I told Danny Falcone he should open a store in downtown and he scoffed at me about any additional locations. Now he will have 4 with more on the way?


Money talks.

----------


## Lauri101

Ok - pleading ignorance - what type of food is Falcone's?

Whatever it is - yay!  We need more food places there!

----------


## progressiveboy

> Ok - pleading ignorance - what type of food is Falcone's?
> 
> Whatever it is - yay!  We need more food places there!


Authentic Italian food who's Owner is originally from New York, so the guy knows his stuff. Not your typical OG or Carinos. Falcones IMOP is very good. Whenever I am visiting relatives in OKC I usually go to the Bricktown location.

----------


## Lauri101

> Authentic Italian food who's Owner is originally from New York, so the guy knows his stuff. Not your typical OG or Carinos. Falcones IMOP is very good. Whenever I am visiting relatives in OKC I usually go to the Bricktown location.


Cool - we need it.   That was the best thing about my week in NYC last year- great Italian food every night!

----------


## Martin

i'd call falcone's a pizza joint before i'd call it authentic italian food.  i think they're very good and prefer them when i'm in the mood for a new york style pie... i just wouldn't put them in the 'italian food restaurant' category.

-M

----------


## usmbubba

Can't wait,  though I haven't had it before, my daughter says the pizza is great!

----------


## bombermwc

So were talking Pizza then......like Hemi's kind of thing or what? If so, I'm surprised they'd go in so close to Old Chicago. Who BTW, has an amazing Calzone.

But for Italian, Primo's baby.

----------


## Drake

Think Sbarro. Concept wise, not quality. Similar type offerings, but a little more authentic.

That being said, I like Sbarro

----------


## SoonerDave

Haven't tried Falcone's Pizza, so I can't vouch for it either way. I have tried the calzone, and found it decidedly lacking. Puffed up and huge, but filled mostly with air and maybe three pepperonis. Heard too many good things about them to condemn on the basis of one visit, so I'll try it again, but good or bad that was my experience...(bricktown location).

----------


## Millie

Not the best pizza I've ever had, but very cool to see a new restaurant in the area.  I'll go there.

----------


## Lauri101

I'm a Papa John's fan myself, but I'll give it a try.  It's close enough to walk up there and burn some of the calories off before I eat it!

----------


## bombermwc

I just have to say this....I love Town Center. I can do so much shopping all in one place now, it's awesome. And my tax dollars get to stay in my own city. It's freaking awesome.

Now if we would just get a damned bookstore!!!! Since we know for sure that Barnes and Noble are out, we need to get that freaking Books a Million in there!

----------


## Lauri101

> I just have to say this....I love Town Center. I can do so much shopping all in one place now, it's awesome. And my tax dollars get to stay in my own city. It's freaking awesome.
> 
> Now if we would just get a damned bookstore!!!! Since we know for sure that Barnes and Noble are out, we need to get that freaking Books a Million in there!


I agree - put in a bookstore, plus turn Target into full-service grocery, and I'd never have to drive anywhere but work!

----------


## Luke

> I agree - put in a bookstore, plus turn Target into full-service grocery, and I'd never have to drive anywhere but work!


I so wish that Target had a full grocery!!!!

----------


## amaesquire

Think anybody in the know can provide an opening date for this Falcone's?

----------


## GWB

> Think anybody in the know can provide an opening date for this Falcone's?


Funny you would ask.  I picked up a couple of slices of pizza yesterday at Falcone's in Bricktown on the way home from church and asked them that very question.  They said the MWC store would be open in December but no specific date was given.  They still have a ways to go yet from what I could tell looking in the window a few day ago.

----------


## amaesquire

Awesome, thanks for the info. Too long, though. Too long. Put up some walls, stain the concrete, and hang up some cheesy (no pun intended) gangster-movie memorabilia. I'll volunteer some weekend labor.

----------


## mmonroe

HAHAHA!  I work right across from the BT location, and I can tell you, it's authentic italian food.  Don't be fooled by the pizza, they have squid and other REAL Italian offerings.  It's amazing too.  For those who have not been, I say go try the BT location, next to sonic.  Then look in the deli case.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> So were talking Pizza then......like Hemi's kind of thing or what? If so, I'm surprised they'd go in so close to Old Chicago. Who BTW, has an amazing Calzone.


Chicago vs. New York Pizza 101:  Falcone's serves the neopolitan pizza, the thin crust pie.  Old Chicago has the thicker doughy crust, and I think there is a higher cheese to sauce ratio.  I don't find the two styles comparable.  Falcone's has one of the best NY style pizza's I've ever had, and I've had alot. Old Chicago's is good, but I wouldn't call it competition.  Can't comment on the calzones.

I think this is great that they put a location there, for those at Tinker from the east coast who miss a big staple of their diet ;-). At least my boyfriend and I are excited to have one really close.

Why do I find half my comments on OKCTalk are about Falcone's?  I guess I'm a little obsessed with their pizza...

----------


## amaesquire

Looks like it's getting closer -- there are tables outside now! I can't wait!

----------


## ShiroiHikari

Isn't there one of these on May, or am I thinking of a different place?

----------


## amaesquire

There is one on May, one in Bricktown and one in Edmond.

----------


## amaesquire

Falcone's is NOW OPEN!! My wife and I ate there on Saturday! Make you sure you stop in, eat some pizza, and send all your friends there too! Let's keep up the support for another great locally-owned restaurant!

----------


## usmbubba

I ate lunch there today about 1pm,  not many customers yet.  Food was good.  The interior of the place was very neat and open.   The only problem I see with that location is going to be the parking,  not many slots available

----------


## Luke

> I ate lunch there today about 1pm,  not many customers yet.  Food was good.  The interior of the place was very neat and open.   The only problem I see with that location is going to be the parking,  not many slots available


That whole town center is practically a parking lot!

----------


## mmonroe

There is ample space right next to it in the Best Buy area parking lot.  It's not front door parking, but who cares about walking an extra twenty or so feet.

----------


## usmbubba

> There is ample space right next to it in the Best Buy area parking lot.  It's not front door parking, but who cares about walking an extra twenty or so feet.


You'd be surprised how many folks wouldn't walk that distance

----------


## amaesquire

There is parking behind it as well. With a backdoor entrance.

----------


## GWB

I went there last night to pick up a couple of slices of pizza to watch during the debate.  No parking issues for me as I was able to park right in front of their store.  I got a slice of their New York style pizza and a slice of their deep crust pizza.  The New York style (pepperoni) was delicious, but I was not too impressed with their deep crust pizza.  The crust tasted somewhat rubbery and it didn't have much topping on it.  I will stick with the New York style pizza from here on out.  My wife had a calzone and she loved it.  We will be eating there often!   :Smile:

----------


## farrah117

I am from Jersey and that is the best pizza I have had yet and I am so happy that it is here in MWC now!!!!!

----------


## sentrymechanic

Sorry I was not impressed...

----------


## mmonroe

Well aren't we just positive.

----------


## MRG73110

And, of course, they are open.  I went in the other day for a slice of pizza and some tortellini salad.  The kids behind the counter had no idea what tortellini salad was--even though it was sitting right in the case.  The good news; it was tasty.

----------


## ejillparker

I went to the new Falcone's for lunch last week. I had a slice of pepperoni and their house salad. I really loved their thin crust. It was thin enough, and very crispy and well done, just the way I like it. The pepperoni wasn't the best I've had, but that may just be my personal preference. I'll try a different kind next time. The salad was very fresh and crisp, with lots of bright green romaine. I really appreciated that because I loathe wilted salad greens. The salad was pre-dressed, and it didn't have enough dressing for my taste. If I hadn't gotten it to go, I would have asked for a side of dressing. Also, I wish they offered sides of REAL Parmesan, not the free packets that taste like sawdust. I would gladly pay extra for it. I was happy to see that they sell Boar's Head meats by the pound. Of course, I always buy my Boar's Head deli stuff at the Commissary at Tinker. But it's nice to know that they offer it there in case I don't want to put up with the madness of the Commissary one day.

----------


## OKCitizen

I wasn't impressed with Falcone's.  The pizza drips with grease.  I had to pat a slice with a napkin to soak up all the grease.  No thanks!  I'll go to any pizza place before going back to Falcone's.

----------


## SoonerDave

I was not impressed with the Falcone's in Bricktown - bought a calzone, and it had literally maybe two or three pieces of sausage, two tablespoons of sauce, and three pounds of crust. No, I"m not kidding. 

I hear all kinds of people raving about Falcone's, and I will give them another try eventually, but they didn't impress me on my first visit...

----------


## jbrown84

> I wasn't impressed with Falcone's.  The pizza drips with grease.  I had to pat a slice with a napkin to soak up all the grease.  No thanks!  I'll go to any pizza place before going back to Falcone's.


It's New York style!  It's supposed to be greasy.

----------


## alan

> It's New York style!  It's supposed to be greasy.


yup.  grease = flavor.

----------


## mecarr

Falcone's is the nastiest pizza place I've ever been to. I've seen them cough, sneeze and then make pizzas without washing their hands.

----------


## wsucougz

Last couple times I went to Falcone's the pizza had really gone downhill.  The service has always been bad and I was pretty turned off with the guy's rant in the paper about how the owners of the mini-mall in Edmond were racist against Italians for not letting him put up a brightly colored Italian flag awning, but I kept going back because the pizza had been pretty good.  Reading in this thread about the guys behavior in general pretty much reinforces my opinion that he's a huge d-bag, and now that the food sucks I'm done with this place(for good this time).

----------


## onthestrip

Are they the cleanest?  Maybe not, but Ive never noticed any dirty shenanigans.  They do, however, have a lot of turnover as mentioned above.  It is frustrating when there is a new worker and it takes them awhile to take your order or make it.  That said, they have italian food that is unmatched in the city, or at least that I know of.  Where else can you get a real italian sandwhich, NY style pizza, or their delicious stuffed mushrooms.  If there is another place that you can get all that under one roof, someone let me know.

----------


## wsucougz

> Where else can you get a real italian sandwhich, NY style pizza, or their delicious stuffed mushrooms.  If there is another place that you can get all that under one roof, someone let me know.


I don't know about those other things, but based on my recent experiences you can't get decent NY style pizza at Falcone's anymore.

----------


## metro

> It's New York style!  It's supposed to be greasy.


Exactly!

----------


## metro

> Are they the cleanest?  Maybe not, but Ive never noticed any dirty shenanigans.  They do, however, have a lot of turnover as mentioned above.  It is frustrating when there is a new worker and it takes them awhile to take your order or make it.  That said, they have italian food that is unmatched in the city, or at least that I know of.  Where else can you get a real italian sandwhich, NY style pizza, or their delicious stuffed mushrooms.  If there is another place that you can get all that under one roof, someone let me know.


Papa Angelos in bethany is pretty darn good, but they don't have the deli like Falcone's does. I wish Gaetano's was still in business.

----------


## trousers

I've personally never had a bad experience, even my picky in-laws didnt complain.  I've only been to the N May location but the food & service have been great every time I've been there.

----------


## jbrown84

I ate there (Bricktown) on a NBA night recently and Danny Falcone was there keeping things under control because it was crazy.  He seemed like he has learned his lesson.  He was very pleasant to everyone he talked to.

----------


## fromdust

danny cracks me up! i think hes recruiting his family from new york cuz every time i talk to someone they tell me theyre related. 
not impressed with the edmond location. they need to keep the pie in the oven just a bit longer imo.
the original location is still the best!!

----------


## mecarr

One alternative to Falcone's or any other pizza joint is making your own pizza. I've started to do this lately with my bread machine, it is pretty simple and you can get pretty creative. Or you can just buy the crust at the store and do it that way.

----------


## ImTheDude

Falcone's pizza is average at best. That said, they have great sandwiches and I love their olive, pepper, mushroom selection.

For the best NY pizza in the OKC area go to Papa Angelos in Bethany.

----------


## OKC4me

I think the NY pizza place in norman, on campus corner is my all time best!

----------


## OKC4me

Where was Gaetano's in Edmond? I live in edmond, and I'm trying to think of where it was??

----------


## jbrown84

15th & Broadway.

----------


## OKC4me

Oh, by the car wash and pawn shop??

----------


## jbrown84

I believe so.  West side, just north of the center that has Office Depot and Mr. Goodcents.  But Gaetano's is out of business, in case you didn't know.

----------


## metro

> Where was Gaetano's in Edmond? I live in edmond, and I'm trying to think of where it was??


On Broadway just north of 15th, next door to Audio Plus.

----------


## dmoor82

Good Italian food is hard to find in OKC that doesnt cost you an arm and leg! Hand tossed pizza made right infront of you and the sandwich's are great too,only setback is a x-large pie and two drinks is about 30 dollar's, but I think is the only italian non-formal resturant comparable to East Coast joints-  located in OKC on N.May,Bricktown and Edmond    :Kicking:  so if you have been there what do you think of this place? if this thread already exist,MOD feel free to delete!

----------


## metro

http://www.okctalk.com/food-restaura...alcones-7.html

----------


## rbayless

I love the pizza and cannolis at Falcone's.. I have been to their bricktown and May location.

----------


## Luke

Oh my gosh, this place is good.

The dessert cannolis are divine.  And the stromboli is awesome.

----------


## Steve

My wife got pizza from the Edmond location yesterday. She used to love Falcones. Says it's really gone downhill, didn't like the pizza now, and probably won't be going back.

----------


## fromdust

> My wife got pizza from the Edmond location yesterday. She used to love Falcones. Says it's really gone downhill, didn't like the pizza now, and probably won't be going back.


tell her not to go to THAT one. its his worst store, the pizza there just isnt that good.

----------


## Luke

FYI, my positive experiences have been at the MWC location.

----------


## sroberts24

the one at 63rd and may rocks!

----------


## metro

http://www.okctalk.com/food-restaura...alcones-7.html

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> the one at 63rd and may rocks!


i second that...fo sho!!!  (AND THAT WAS IN ALL CAPS BUT THIS SITE WONT TRANSMIT THAT FEATURE) EXCEPT THAT IT DID ON THE PARENTHESIS...AND PROBABLY THIS...

----------


## bristolscene

I used to go to the bricktown location when I worked downtown, and liked it but I didn't think it was far and away better than others.  However, I like the fact that they offer a more extensive specialty deli/meat selection than grocery stores.

----------


## OKCMallen

I tried to go to the one in Bricktown one time, but the dining area wasn't very clean...it looked like Chuck E. Cheese's after a birthday party.  However, I'm looking forward to getting to it at some point.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

The best location is on MAY!!! The kids who work at the Edmond location don't give a crap! Been there many times and the service in Edmond is VERY inconsistant. The May location is the original Falcone's and the only one worth going to IMHO!

----------


## dmoor82

The n.may store is great they take the time to really make good food and you can chat with them as they are hand making your pie,there is a guy in there that has the new york accent and can toss a pie pretty damn good,so for the other locales! I dont know i have only been to the n.may store and my exp. has been great! :Kicking:

----------


## ilovemark69

Yummy!!  North may location is the best!!!!!!

----------


## t3h_wookiee

I went to the Bricktown one with my husband a few weeks back for lunch, and we were very disappointed. We got calzones, and it seemed they were almost entirely cheese, and very little meat. Considering how much they cost, I was rather annoyed by that. I may try the May store, but I'm not sure.

----------


## ImTheDude

The sandwiches and deli items are great, but you can get much better pizza at Papa Angelos in Bethany.

----------


## metro

> The sandwiches and deli items are great, but you can get much better pizza at Papa Angelos in Bethany.


agreed, are they still open? Haven't been by in months.

----------


## soonerfan21

Papa Angelos is definitely open.  the fam went there a couple weeks ago for dinner.  3 people ate pizza and drinks for about $20 (and took some home)

----------


## ImTheDude

> agreed, are they still open? Haven't been by in months.


I'm pretty sure they just rented out the building next to them and are going to bust out a wall to add some more dining room.

----------


## CCOKC

Get the garlic knots at Papa Angelos.  They are addictive.

----------


## metro

Oh I love me some Papa Angelo's, have eaten there since a kid, the 1st time they were open, and before that they were Papa Dwano's.  Excellent NYC, the best in the metro IMO!

----------


## dmoor82

> The sandwiches and deli items are great, but you can get much better pizza at Papa Angelos in Bethany.


Just tried out papa angelos with my cousin who is from Boston and he says this is the best italian eatery in okc-hands down best tasting pie! and yes the garlic knotts are very addictive!!!! :Congrats:

----------


## bwana_bob

It appears that all of the hubbub about red, white and green awnings will only be a footnote in the annals of failed Edmond businesses.  Falcone's now sports that "we backed up the U-Haul and emptied it all out" shine.  My top 4 reasons they didn't succeed in Edmond:

1. Bad location.
2. Rested on reputation (didn't do enough promotion).
3. Inconsistent product (were the slices supposed to be burned?).
4. Service that was often lacking.

Did I mention the bad location?

----------


## Steve

The service was horrible and the quality was inconsistent (it opened shortly after Bricktown and before Midwest City). Location had nothing to do with it. The place was packed when it first opened. If they had provided good service and good food from the start, they might have done fine.
I've got to wonder if Danny expanded too much and too fast.

----------


## SoonerDave

I think they've expanded too quickly. They've stopped advertising almost entirely, and beyond that, the pizza just wasn't that good. BTW, their Bricktown location has the same "is it supposed to be burned" problem....and if it wasn't burned, it was unyieldingly greasy. I mean, when a 13-year-old kid won't eat a slice of pie because its too greasy, you KNOW something's not right...

Is the Bricktown location even still open? Been months since I was there

----------


## kevinpate

Not been to BT lately myself, but I never had burned food at Falcones in BT.  A tad greasy at times, most times even.  Shoot, that's part of why I liked it.  If you're eating pepperoni and and it ain't a tad greasy, someone's been playing with paper towels and your food.

----------


## Edmond Earl

I think the bottom line is that the pizza just wasn't very good.

----------


## Tex

I just remember "put some bada bing on that thing".  Never ate there though.

----------


## mooshie

I never eaten there, but I think it was a bad location.

----------


## bwana_bob

Yes, they drew crowds early on but that was based primarily on reputation and some "word of mouth" regarding a new restaurant (Edmond almost always draws well at the beginning of a restaurant's life).  

Three points to support location as a factor:
 * not clustered near other restaurants
 * in the path of regular traffic backups due to the train tracks and the light at 15th & Broadway
 * adjacent businesses generate ONLY daytime traffic (primarily doctor's offices): no evening or weekend traffic

Inconsistent quality and poor service don't engender good will so it was never "top of mind" in my family when it came to eating out.  Even so, with a location that was well traveled on the weekends or in the evenings, it might have drawn in more of the unsuspecting (this would explain the longevity of other restaurants in Edmond that similarly have poor fare and/or service).

Bada bing!  Healthy debate, either way.

----------


## OkieHornet

don't forget Jo's Famous Pizza opening... that place always seems busy and there may have been 2-3 cars in front of Falcone's at the same time...

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> don't forget Jo's Famous Pizza opening... that place always seems busy and there may have been 2-3 cars in front of Falcone's at the same time...


You are right - I live in the area and Jo's is always packed.  I kinda also wonder if some people also took the side of the City on his whole "we won't serve these people" sign....I thought the location was ok - lots of traffic and near broadway - I mean, come on, if Falcone's had a bad location, Jo's has a really bad location...and it's doing great.

----------


## Debzkidz

Their pizza was just way too greasy.  Like a previous poster mentioned, when a teenage boy won't eat it, its bad.  My son actually took napkins and sopped up all the excess grease floating on the top, and it was still so greasy, it made him sick. Needless to say, we never went back.

----------


## BailJumper

The reason is what always kills a restaurant. The food was not good, or at least not worth the effort to get there. I've said it before and it continues to prove true. His first location was good and consistent. His subsequent locations are not nearly as good in any way (food, service, atmosphere). Jo's succeeds because that is really good pizza.

I predict Bricktown will be the next to go as I can't imagine what the overhead there is. Unless he makes a major overhaul he will lose the business all together IMO.

----------


## Steve

bailjumper, I'm not certain Bricktown is doomed to fail ... not arguing what you're saying otherwise, but truth be told, there's a lot of movie goers, club hoppers, etc., who like being able to buy a quick slice of pizza. Of course, by this standard a Sabaro would make it in this location (*shudder* a 1999 food poisoning incident has me cringing anytime I see a Sabaro)

----------


## BailJumper

While its true the average movie goer and club hopper may want a quick slice, I am doubtful it can outweigh what has got to be enormous rent and overhead. Truth be told, stand in front of the movie theater most any night and look around, Falcone's is most often the most vacant. Try paying thousands of dollars in rent one slice of pizza at a time. While the owner may for a bit rob Peter to pay Paul and thus keep the sinking Bricktown boat afloat, I bet he's gone by this time next year.

----------


## sacolton

Stars & Stripes gets my business!

----------


## alan

wow.  this wolf pack doesn't even leave a stack of bones when they are finished.

i liked the edmond falcone's and will miss it.  its vacancy did get me to try Stars & Stripes though, which is also very good.

support local!

----------


## ImTheDude

I've always thought their pizza was terrible. If you want good NY pizza, try Papa Angelos. That said, the sandwiches/meat at Falcones can't be beat, especially the roast beef.

----------


## ImTheDude

Also, put me down for a vote of it being a bad location. IMO, it would have done a whole lot better at 2nd/Bryant.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I think Falcone's demise in Edmond can be traced to bad service and the fact that the food was not always the best. I was a huge fan in the beginning. When the pizza was good, it was VERY good! But unfortunatly the quality was not consistant. The only time time it was VERY good was when Danny was there, and it seemed like he was almost never there.

On the flip side, I think the service at Jo's is beyond good...plus I am really liking Humble Pie on Broadway.

----------


## spamking

Their pizza was ok . . . I never thought it was that great.   :Chef:

----------


## RealJimbo

Never had their pizza,  but their antipasto was great.

----------


## jbrown84

> Also, put me down for a vote of it being a bad location. IMO, it would have done a whole lot better at 2nd/Bryant.


Agree totally.  I never went to the Edmond location, but it was indeed a horrible location.  I LOVE Falcone's pizza and I think the food is of equal quality at the original and Lower BT locations.

----------


## OklahomaNick

I completely agree that the location was horrible, and when you walked in it didn’t even feel like a restaurant!

I am probably one of the indirect reasons that it went out of business because I ate there once then didn’t go back. You are all correct; the pizza was just not that good.

----------


## JacobDylan

they had really good food... HORRIBLE location and nobody knew about them

----------


## Bigrayok

I went to Bricktown yesterday and Falcone's was closed! The signs were gone as well as the tables and drink machines, etc. Is the store on North May still opened? If it is, then it is the only one of what was once five stores. 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## mcca7596

Apparently, after the success of his first store he expanded too quickly from what I've read.

I really hope something of quality goes in the building in Bricktown.

----------


## SoonerDave

I obviously can only speak for myself, but I visited Falcone's twice, maybe three times in an effort to give it as great a chance as possible, but each time was just wretched. Greasiest, nastiest pizza I ever ate. Got a calzone once, and it was 90% air inside with virtually no filling. We finally gave up. I am surprised it hung on as long as it did.

----------


## metro

There is another thread on this, I think it was Steve or someone who explained. The one on May is there and merged with some Italian guy who used to have a famous Italian restaurant in the city years back. 

This closing in Bricktown was a long time coming, and they mentioned something about the exorbitant rent, it was $10,000 grand a month for 3,000sq. ft. which is outrageous for OKC considering the development it is in.

----------


## Ginkasa

That thread was about something else. Falcone's just happened to be brought up in it.  Anyway, I heard that a "taco place" was going in.  I don't know how true that may or may not be, though.

----------


## BBatesokc

No surprise. We've discussed Falcone's in other threads and I'm shocked they've made it in Bricktown for this long. Loved their original location, but the other locations have always been a disappointment to me.

----------


## Thunder

I think there is one in MWC within the Tinker's danger zone inside the shopping strip.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I think there is one in MWC within the Tinker's danger zone inside the shopping strip.


That one is long gone.

----------


## Fantastic

Yeah, I for one am EXTREMELY sad by this.  Falcone's is the kind of place you either love or hate.  Obviously I loved it.  Over the last few weeks I went out of my way to go there as much as possible, not because I thought I could "save" it, but because I loved it so.  I will miss this location.  It has limited my lunch time options (which may not matter if I have to move to Wichita).  The one on May is still open, and from what I understand that location is doing very, very well.

----------


## traemac

> That thread was about something else. Falcone's just happened to be brought up in it.  Anyway, I heard that a "taco place" was going in.  I don't know how true that may or may not be, though.


Fuzzy's Taco out of Fort Worth is going in

----------


## ljbab728

> Fuzzy's Taco out of Fort Worth is going in


I've never heard of them before even though they have a location in Norman.  The menu appears to be somewhat typical Mexican with a few extras thrown in.  It looks like they serve breakfast which isn't that common in Bricktown so that would be a plus.

http://www.fuzzystacoshop.com/menu.html

----------


## dankrutka

Fuzzy's is very popular in Norman and they've done a good job creating a fun environment... so it sounds like a good fit. So glad that Falcone's is gone. That place made me feel dirty just being inside, much less eating their food. I can't think of a worse place to be in the middle of Bricktown. This change is good news for OKC IMHO.

----------


## tsou89

Been to Fuzzy's in FW. Liked it.  Hopefully they take off in Bricktown.

----------


## Larry OKC

Fuzzy's seems like a very odd choice to name a food place (thoughts of mold come to mind), does anyone know of the origin? Reminds me it is often common to hear "La Cucaracha" at least once (the cockroach) in many Mexican restaurants.  LOL

Could see it if it was a place that specialized in Peach dishes...

----------


## Brett

Falcone's only chance now is to hope the Custino's partnership will bolster its last remaining store (the original N. May Ave location).  




> does anyone know of the origin?


I believe that Fuzzy's Taco Shop got started in Fort Worth in close proximity to the TCU campus. I've eaten at the Norman location once and thought it was very good although my brother who lives in Dallas said he wasn't impressed with it (referring to Fuzzy's DFW restaurants) and thinks it is fair at best.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Fuzzy's Taco out of Fort Worth is going in


Oh, joy, another taco shack in Bricktown. I guess something unconventional, like an Italian place (not just a spaghetti place) is expecting too much...

Just seems like this city is hip deep in taco shacks. I don't mind the occasional Mexican dinner, but good grief, can't we get at least a little change of pace? At this point, I'd settle for a place that sells great Viking food. (shameless "Naked Gun" reference).

----------


## kevinpate

> Fuzzy's seems like a very odd choice to name a food place (thoughts of mold come to mind),  ...


Mold? 
Mold?
Awww, never mind.

----------


## MDot

> Oh, joy, another taco shack in Bricktown. I guess something unconventional, like an Italian place (not just a spaghetti place) is expecting too much...
> 
> Just seems like this city is hip deep in taco shacks. I don't mind the occasional Mexican dinner, but good grief, can't we get at least a little change of pace? At this point, I'd settle for a place that sells great Viking food. (shameless "Naked Gun" reference).


Forgive me for being so stupid but where are all the other "taco shacks" in Bricktown?

----------


## Steve

Define "taco shack."
We do have Chelino's and Abuelo's in Bricktown, but I'm not sure I'd call them taco shacks either. But others might say "too much Mexican" food for one area, and hey, maybe. Fast casual is an increasingly popular segment of the restaurant industry and the folks who own this concept also own Texadelphia, which is doing very well. For what it's worth, I do believe Sammy's Pizza will be opening soon (finally!), so Bricktown will once again have a pizza joint.

----------


## MDot

^^Abuelo's and Chelino's were the only places I could think of and while they're not fine dining I certainly wouldn't call them taco shacks.

----------


## metro

> Fuzzy's seems like a very odd choice to name a food place (thoughts of mold come to mind), does anyone know of the origin? Reminds me it is often common to hear "La Cucaracha" at least once (the cockroach) in many Mexican restaurants.  LOL
> 
> Could see it if it was a place that specialized in Peach dishes...



Wow, you really don't make the connection?

----------


## metro

> Oh, joy, another taco shack in Bricktown. I guess something unconventional, like an Italian place (not just a spaghetti place) is expecting too much...
> 
> Just seems like this city is hip deep in taco shacks. I don't mind the occasional Mexican dinner, but good grief, can't we get at least a little change of pace? At this point, I'd settle for a place that sells great Viking food. (shameless "Naked Gun" reference).


Not only does Btown not currently have a fast casual "taco shack" it's much needed. If you want Italian in Btown besides spaghetti warehouse , go to ZIOS!

----------


## SoonerDave

Sorry folks, but taco shack is my politically incorrect label referring derisively to the proliferation of Mexican restaurants in town. is there not room for a new option in bricktown?

----------


## metro

This IS a new option for Bricktown, fast casual in which Btown is seriously lacking but getting more and more.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Wow, you really don't make the connection?


Yeah..... pretty much the same inspiration for Pink Taco. At least they didn't call it, Fuzzy Pink Taco.

----------


## silvergrove

> Yeah..... pretty much the same inspiration for Pink Taco. At least they didn't call it, Fuzzy Pink Taco.


I usually prefer pink tacos that are not fuzzy but to each their own!

----------


## ljbab728

> This IS a new option for Bricktown, fast casual in which Btown is seriously lacking but getting more and more.


And they also have a breakfast menu which is not common in Bricktown.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Rodney Dangerfield . . .
The last time that I ate at a Fuzzy Pink Taco . . .
I couldn't believe that [schite] . . .
it was like . . . that red velvet cake residue .  ..
especially the next morning.... in bricktown . . .

somebody needs to alert the local chamber of commerce
about this [stuff]

but they won't get no respect . . .

(Before it Opens and Closes With Tax Incentives/ETC.)

----------


## MDot

> And they also have a breakfast menu which is not common in Bricktown.


I keep forgetting this but that's a major plus in my books.

----------


## RadicalModerate

*Fuzzy Taco* Breakfast Menu . . .
IHOP . . .
Falcone's . . .
McD's . . .

But for the lack of a Breakfast Calzone a kingdom was lost . . .
Fuggedaboudit.

----------


## MrBojangles

Thank goodness!  That place was horrible.

----------


## dankrutka

> Sorry folks, but taco shack is my politically incorrect label referring derisively to the proliferation of Mexican restaurants in town. is there not room for a new option in bricktown?


Yeah, we got it. It will be a huge upgrade, and new option, for Bricktown. It seems like only you are overwhelmed by "Taco Shacks."

----------


## BBatesokc

I'll take that 'Taco Shack' over Falcone's any day. I also think a 'Big Truck Taco' style venue in Bricktown is needed. I'd certainly pick up a quick taco or two over having to go the longer route at Abuelo's or Chelino's.

----------


## kevinpate

While I hate the sea of (mostly unused) free parking space that abuts the south end of the canal, I've wondered from time to time why no food trucks ever seek to set up down there.  There's plenty of space for folks to pop in, grab some fast grub and then either pop out or leave their cars and go a wandering into BT.  Setting up closer to Bass Pro and the hotel would seem to offer even better foot traffic, and still leave ample parking for the grab and scoot folks.

----------


## BBatesokc

> While I hate the sea of (mostly unused) free parking space that abuts the south end of the canal, I've wondered from time to time why no food trucks ever seek to set up down there.  There's plenty of space for folks to pop in, grab some fast grub and then either pop out or leave their cars and go a wandering into BT.  Setting up closer to Bass Pro and the hotel would seem to offer even better foot traffic, and still leave ample parking for the grab and scoot folks.


I'm thinking the established restaurants would throw a fit over this idea.

----------


## kevinpate

> I'm thinking the established restaurants would throw a fit over this idea.


Probably, but it's so silly.  When I want a sit down meal with my lovely or friends, I'm not going to suddenly chuck out that plan and hit a food truck instead. When I want something tasty but quick, I'm not real likely to pop into the Sonic or Micky D's, let alone stand in line at TK's B&G or go park it at the Spag Warehouse, The Mantle or any of the other table service places.  I don't think I'm unusual in thinking that way.  Might be wrong.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Tine for some push cart vendors to hit that area.

----------


## ljbab728

> I'm thinking the established restaurants would throw a fit over this idea.


That has been discussed here before on another thread some time ago.  I don't remember the details and I'm not going to research it but I believe your statement is very accurate as to what happend when this was proposed previously.  I'm sure that Steve could confirm what happened.

----------


## Wishbone

I have been to Fuzzy's Taco's on campus corner 5 or 6 times and love it. Get the chicken nacho's, they are unlike anyone's. They also have a fish bowl drink. Not sure what's in it except a bunch of alcohol. It really comes in a fish bowl and you are required to have a least 4 people present before you can order one. They also have beer and other drinks.

----------


## RadioOKC

I'm surprised that there was not more done with Hideaway pizza at the ballpark. It looked like they were going to have window service on the
outside of the park. I thought Falcone's was good. My problem was that I normally am in Bricktown during the summer, and it's to hot for
pizza when it's 105 downtown and you have been walking all day. Maybe the taco's will be a better fit?

Chris
www.clubcountryradio.com

----------


## Corndog1

Fuzzys is greatness!!  I have had it many times all over the DFW area.  They have several open down there already.  It was just a matter of time till it made it here.  It will do great in that bricktown area.  It is a fun taco and beer stop.  It is pretty cheap if you want it to be, or you can order more expensive items.  The chicken nachos are great and have feta cheese i believe (was never a fan until this dish) and it is only about 5$. You can order a ton of food for 15$ and everyone will have something they will like.  Brisket and pulled pork tacos are great also.  I have even had crawfish tacos there.  There taco sauce is nothing like what i have had before and have actually bought bottles of it before to bring home. Certainly more like a real taco truck menu than a chilenos menu, but it has great food and drinks.  It will do very well down there and hopefully expand in OK.

----------


## RangersYear

Fuzzy's is being opened by the same person who owns Texadelphia in Norman & Bricktown and Seven-47.  I've been to the Norman Fuzzy's 20+ times and it is consistently good.  I like their food because it's not the heavy, greasy kind of Mexican food (which I also like from time to time), yet I always leave quite full at a reasonable price.  I'm glad there will soon be one in Bricktown.

----------


## Fantastic



----------


## Dubya61

I enjoyed Falcone's in MWC, but not enough apparently.  Was looking for it just the other day and discovered it was a cheap jewelry store.  Even with all the disparraging remarks about the two expansion storefronts not being up to the level of quality of the original storefront, I certainly liked the authentic Italian recipes, even if a bit NYC-ified.

----------


## metro

It was like 5 locations, not 2

----------


## metro

> Fuzzy's is being opened by the same person who owns Texadelphia in Norman & Bricktown and Seven-47.  I've been to the Norman Fuzzy's 20+ times and it is consistently good.  I like their food because it's not the heavy, greasy kind of Mexican food (which I also like from time to time), yet I always leave quite full at a reasonable price.  I'm glad there will soon be one in Bricktown.


Yep, Fuzzys is some good stuff. Ate their last week.

----------


## lasomeday

> Yep, Fuzzys is some good stuff. Ate their last week.


OK, so Fuzzy's is good and Cafe 7 is bad? Really?

----------


## Ginkasa

I was able to try some of the food this past Thursday as part of training event Fuzzy's was having.  I had one each of the spicy pork, brisket, and shredded chicken tacos.  I thought they were a little bland.  There wasn't a lot of meat and the toppings didn't have much flavor, so the taco didn't have much flavor.  The queso, however, was delicious.  It'd be good just on its own its so good.  The rest of my group all had the jumbo burritos and they said they were really good also (especially the queso burrito).  I'll definitely give it another whirl when they open for real, I'll just have a burrito instead.

----------


## dankrutka

I don't really think that Fuzzy's has great food, but they do have good drink specials and are generally well run (unlike Falcone's). If nothing else, this will add to the atmosphere in the area. Nice addition.

----------


## Sean

Does anyone know if this Fuzzy's will stay open as late as the one in Norman does Thurs-Sat?

----------


## sooner88

I can't imagine them staying open until 3 am, but we'll see they'd be one of the only (if not the only) restaurant to go to after bars close in bricktown.

----------


## betts

> I can't imagine them staying open until 3 am, but we'll see they'd be one of the only (if not the only) restaurant to go to after bars close in bricktown.


Don't forget IHOP!

----------


## Fantastic

I really wish I had my camera when I was down there yesterday... could have gotten some great pics of the sign going up... But whatever, I remembered it today

----------


## betts

The color, etc, really pops.  It definitely got my attention when I walked by the other day.  That will probably be good for business.  I'm glad to see the outdoor dining with lighting.

----------


## Fantastic

I hope so.  I'd really like to see this place be successful, but it's going to need to do so with atmosphere, because, frankly, I wasn't impressed with the food... Don't get me wrong, it wasn't bad.  In fact it was quite good, but it wasn't anything special.  It was like seeing a trailer for The Empire Strikes Back, and then having to sit through Indiana Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull.  Personally (and I know I'm in the minority here) I liked Falcone's much, much more (just my opinion).

----------


## dankrutka

This is what I'm talking about. Look how they're embracing AND enhancing their environment! If they fail it will be because the food really sucks because they'll run the place well.

----------


## kbsooner

Ate lunch there today and it was packed.  Food was good, nothing spectacular, but the queso was the highlight.  Will definitely go back, nice addition to LBT.  The patio should be a popular spot this Summer!

----------


## BBatesokc

Tried it the other day. Great atmosphere, nice menu..... unfortunately, I found the food to just be 'okay.'

Will try again in a month or two.

----------


## ljbab728

> Tried it the other day. Great atmosphere, nice menu..... unfortunately, I found the food to just be 'okay.'
> 
> Will try again in a month or two.


Sometimes "okay" is okay.

----------


## sooner88

For those that have been, was the food the same as Norman? Better, worse?

----------


## BBatesokc

> Sometimes "okay" is okay.


I'd agree when we're talking about one of any hundreds of restaurants located on just about any corner. I think the bar should be a bit higher for places like Bricktown. But, okay/marginal food and good atmosphere seems to be satisfactory for many people who frequent Bricktown. One reason I virtually never eat in BT is because much better food can be had cheaper and with less hassle. Regardless, its a much better fit than Falcone's and should make it at least for the immediate future.

----------


## Spartan

That looks like a huge improvement over how Falcone's was using the space.

----------


## Fantastic

The quality of food in BT is no doubt debatable.  Some people like this, some people like that, some like it all, some hate it all (sometimes for no acctual reason).  But this place and it's "okay" food, is a good thing, even if I personally find it a little disappointing.  "Okay" food is something that is needed in BT.  We can't just cater to those who expect the most upscale eateries possible.  BT sould make an effort to be more diversified than that.  While Daddy Warbucks might take Little Orphan Annie to Nonna's Euro-American Ristorante, the majority of us aren't taking our kids/wifes/dates/etc. there.  If I'm going to a movie with my wife, we might give someplace like that a try if it's a special occasion, but if we're just out to see The Avengers or (God forbid) the next Twilight movie, we're probably hitting up Sonic.  People don't, or at least shouldn't eat in Bricktown (or anywhere else for that matter) and expect a life altering experience.  In my opinion, the GREATEST restaurant on the face of the planet is Coney Island, in spite of the fact that I, myself can make a damn good, mind blowing hot dog.  It's not just the fact that eating a Coney Island hot dog is a religious experience.  It's the place itself.  Fuzzy's will succeed because it is somewhere between Taco Bell/Mayo and Chelino's/Abuelo's, but it has this wonderful atmosphere.  Like if you mixed a sports bar, beach front restaurant, and taco shop.

In conclusion:  okay/marginal food and good atmosphere isn't just satisfactory.  It's absolutly necessary.  You can't expect teenagers on a date at Harkins and families on vacation or out for a ballgame to be satisfied by The Mantel.

----------


## ljbab728

Good points, Fantastic.  Not every eatery in Bricktown has to be a destination place like Nonnas or Micky Mantles.  People just looking for a great taco restaurant aren't going to Fuzzy's.

----------


## BBatesokc

> The quality of food in BT is no doubt debatable.  Some people like this, some people like that, some like it all, some hate it all (sometimes for no acctual reason).  But this place and it's "okay" food, is a good thing, even if I personally find it a little disappointing.  "Okay" food is something that is needed in BT.  We can't just cater to those who expect the most upscale eateries possible.  BT sould make an effort to be more diversified than that.  While Daddy Warbucks might take Little Orphan Annie to Nonna's Euro-American Ristorante, the majority of us aren't taking our kids/wifes/dates/etc. there.  If I'm going to a movie with my wife, we might give someplace like that a try if it's a special occasion, but if we're just out to see The Avengers or (God forbid) the next Twilight movie, we're probably hitting up Sonic.  People don't, or at least shouldn't eat in Bricktown (or anywhere else for that matter) and expect a life altering experience.  In my opinion, the GREATEST restaurant on the face of the planet is Coney Island, in spite of the fact that I, myself can make a damn good, mind blowing hot dog.  It's not just the fact that eating a Coney Island hot dog is a religious experience.  It's the place itself.  Fuzzy's will succeed because it is somewhere between Taco Bell/Mayo and Chelino's/Abuelo's, but it has this wonderful atmosphere.  Like if you mixed a sports bar, beach front restaurant, and taco shop.
> 
> In conclusion:  okay/marginal food and good atmosphere isn't just satisfactory.  It's absolutly necessary.  You can't expect teenagers on a date at Harkins and families on vacation or out for a ballgame to be satisfied by The Mantel.


I think you're arguing with yourself. I don't recall anyone forwarding the ideas you were arguing against. It appears you simply assumed 'Okay/marginal' meant low brow.  I'm no fan of lots of large upscale restaurants simply because i would not frequent them. But I also don't like spending good money on marginal food on a regular basis. Not that it was bad and not that I wouldn't go back. It just wouldn't be on my list when someone says "where should we go eat?"

Just got back from Austin and ate at Torchy's a few times. Its my favorite franchise of cheap Tex-Mex grub. I was hoping the food would be similar to theirs where I like virtually everything on the menu. But sadly I'll have to continue to indulge only when on vacation.

----------


## mattjank

> For those that have been, was the food the same as Norman? Better, worse?


Been to both and the food quality in BT was the same as in Norman. 

I've always enjoyed Fuzzy's for a cheap, quick, decent place to eat. No, its not gourmet, but for the price it is pretty darn good. Only complaint is that the menu in Bricktown is $1 more per salad/taco plate/burrito than in Norman. Even at that, it will still be a go to place that I can walk to from the office without having to pay BT prices for usually less than mediocre food. Plus, no waiters to tip.

I did notice they have 2 Coop handles on tap. I wish the Norman store would follow suit and add some decent beer to their tap selections.

----------


## Wishbone

Did they have Horny Toad on tap?

----------


## Spartan

> Good points, Fantastic.  Not every eatery in Bricktown has to be a destination place like Nonnas or Micky Mantles.  People just looking for a great taco restaurant aren't going to Fuzzy's.


They're probably going to Big Truck..

----------


## bluedogok

> Just got back from Austin and ate at Torchy's a few times. Its my favorite franchise of cheap Tex-Mex grub. I was hoping the food would be similar to theirs where I like virtually everything on the menu. But sadly I'll have to continue to indulge only when on vacation.


With our trips back and forth between Denver and Austin we tend to eat at Torchy's every time we are back in Austin, we haven't found a similar place here in Denver yet. We will be going there again in a couple of weeks when we have the closing on the sale of our house there...I need to pick up some more of their taco sauce while we are there.

----------


## sgordon77

I was in Falcone's on N. May yesterday, and their was a sign that said it was under new ownership.  Any idea why?

----------


## RadicalModerate

I t'ink 'd Custino Family is movin' in t' control Semi-OK Pizza Distribution in OKC.
On 'd other hand . . . it could be something less sinister.
Like, maybe involving a former presidential candidate of the republican persuasion . . .

It _could_ be . . . if youse catch my drift . . .
In any case . . . fuggedaboudit . . . or not.  Your choice.  It's a free country . . . right?

Historical Dining Opportunity Footnote:
Danny Falcone fought the powers that be, in Edmond, over signage/awning design and won.
But it was a Pyrrhic Victory . . . if you know whaddimean . . . with emphasis on the "hick" in Pyrrhic.

----------


## disinfected

So new ownership, keeping the name of the former owner?

----------


## Ginkasa

More like keeping the brand name.

----------


## SoonerQueen

> More like keeping the brand name.



From what I understand the owner of Platt College  Michael Pugliese  brought Falcone's and is changing the menu. It seems like I heard that news a few weeks ago.

----------


## kevinpate

Hmm, the fairly divergent reputation of that particular brand, were I king of pastaville for a day and set to replace the owner and the menu, I'm not certain retaining the brand would be the choice I would make.  Unlike some, I don't recall having a bad experience with Falcone's, but I've heard from many who did.  Never really decided if I was lucky or they were too picky, but I know feelings ran hard at times.

----------


## Roger S

> From what I understand the owner of Platt College  Michael Pugliese  brought Falcone's and is changing the menu. It seems like I heard that news a few weeks ago.


Yeah, I have also heard that Pugliese has purchased the business.

----------


## Jettmiester

No loss, I was never impressed. I just hope we never lose Papa Angelos in Bethany, my favorite Pizza discovery so far.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Hmm, the fairly divergent reputation of that particular brand, were I king of pastaville for a day and set to replace the owner and the menu, I'm not certain retaining the brand would be the choice I would make.  Unlike some, I don't recall having a bad experience with Falcone's, but I've heard from many who did.  Never really decided if I was lucky or they were too picky, but I know feelings ran hard at times.


This. I *never* "got" the fascination some had with Falcone's. Multiple visits to give it every chance to succeed, but each was a greasy, disappointing mess. Finally just gave up.

----------


## metro

> No loss, I was never impressed. I just hope we never lose Papa Angelos in Bethany, my favorite Pizza discovery so far.





> This. I *never* "got" the fascination some had with Falcone's. Multiple visits to give it every chance to succeed, but each was a greasy, disappointing mess. Finally just gave up.


This, not sure why one would pay a premium for the Falcones name, their reputation is mediocre at best, but then again the tele-college guy is buying it. Papa Angelo's is by far the best NYC pizza around, had it yesterday!

----------


## Roger S

+1 on Papa Angelo's. It is our go to place for NY Style pizza.

----------

